# Manchester to Blackpool Night Ride 29-30th September 2012



## SquareDaff (30 Apr 2012)

As everyone requested it - These are peoples rider numbers:
*Andy Baker: 0037*
*DC Lane: 0145*
*SquareDaff: 0152*
*Powered by Porridge: 0171*
*Jodee1kenobi: 0260*
*LegsRSore: 0410*
*Gez73: 0686*
*craven2354: 0693*
*SportMonkey: 0765*
*middleagecyclist: 0823*

Is anyone doing this?
Have just signed up for this as my 1st foray into the world of charity cycle rides.
I must be mad - that's a nights sleep I'm sacrificing


----------



## gb155 (30 Apr 2012)

Blackpool, at night, In Sept?

It will be BLOODY cold mate


----------



## SquareDaff (30 Apr 2012)

I'm gambling on the fact that we've had late summers these last few years and that it'll be nice, dry and just pleasantly cool!


----------



## gb155 (30 Apr 2012)

SquareDaff said:


> I'm gambling on the fact that we've had late summers these last few years and that it'll be nice, dry and just pleasantly cool!




Well I'm not a gambling man lol

Good luck mate


----------



## SquareDaff (30 Apr 2012)

I've cycled through 2 winters now! I'm not expecting any problems - famous last words!!


----------



## DCLane (30 Apr 2012)

I've signed up.

The information pack arrived earlier this month - does anyone know if there's a requirement to fundraise? I'm not planning to, given the big event I'm doing this year.


----------



## SquareDaff (30 Apr 2012)

Literally just signed up. I've paid the £30 entry and will just fundraise from "work" and "home" so I'm not going to raise large amounts - but I'd imagine £2-300 is quite doable.


----------



## gb155 (6 May 2012)

DCLane said:


> I've signed up.
> 
> The information pack arrived earlier this month - does anyone know if there's a requirement to fundraise? I'm not planning to, given the big event I'm doing this year.




Not had mine yet.... Hunmmm 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bobrin (17 May 2012)

Does anyone know the detailed route yet?


----------



## smokeysmoo (17 May 2012)

I fancied this last year but the logistics of getting back from Blackpool at 3.30/4.00am put me off.

That said I can't do the 'normal' M2B though this year so I'll have another look into it as I would like to do it.


----------



## DCLane (17 May 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> I fancied this last year but the logistics of getting back from Blackpool at 3.30/4.00am put me off..


 
The logistics for me are to ride back to the Trafford Centre, where I'm leaving the car. Simples ... 

I thought about leaving it at Blackpool and going down during the day as well, with the return trip being the M2B night ride.


----------



## smokeysmoo (17 May 2012)

DCLane said:


> The logistics for me are to ride back to the Trafford Centre, where I'm leaving the car. Simples ...
> 
> I thought about leaving it at Blackpool and going down during the day as well, with the return trip being the M2B night ride.


Yeah but.............................................................your a mileage monster DC 

It's an idea though I'll give you that. I'll see how I get on with my first century ride in August. If that goes well I'll consider doing it there and back. It would actually be a shorter ride back for me as I could just go straight back to Bolton.


----------



## DCLane (17 May 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> Yeah but.............................................................your a mileage monster DC
> 
> It's an idea though I'll give you that. I'll see how I get on with my first century ride in August. If that goes well I'll consider doing it there and back. It would actually be a shorter ride back for me as I could just go straight back to Bolton.


 
Not really a mileage monster - yes, I do 60-80 mile runs but I've never gone over the 100. That's scheduled for next weekend/weekend after.

Blackpool-Bolton's just a hop, skip and a crank turn.


----------



## Andrew Br (18 May 2012)

This could be a good training ride:-

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/fnrttc-manchester-to-morecambe-june-8th.101122/

.


----------



## middleagecyclist (10 Jul 2012)

I'm set for it. Requested the weekend off work and the Wifey and Mother in Law will be taking care of the Golden Child. Will enter officially when my off duty is confimed. Now, which bike to use...


----------



## Mello (10 Jul 2012)

Has anybody done this ride before? How well was it organised? Did all the cyclist stay together in a peloton? What was the organisation like for getting back to Manchester. Any problems on the ride. Really fancy the idea of doing a night ride.


----------



## DCLane (10 Jul 2012)

Not done before, but I'm going to be riding back to Manchester from Blackpool on the Sunday morning after the event.


----------



## SquareDaff (11 Jul 2012)

Bobrin said:


> Does anyone know the detailed route yet?


 I was wondering about this too. Want to program my Garmin with the route before setting off.


----------



## Gez73 (19 Jul 2012)

I did this last year and will be doing it again. Well marshalled and a really good ride. I've done the M2B day ride the year before but the night ride was far better. There just seemed to be fewer casual cyclists on the night ride and as a result it flowed better. I was in work the Monday too no problem. I would like to cycle back to Hadfield too so might have to put some miles in in the meantime. Will look into the stuff I kept from the ride and see if I can find the detailed ride. Unlike the day ride they sent out a route map with the information pack last year but it wasn't very detailed to be honest. A great event. Funny seeing all the party people in Preston falling out of the clubs. You don't set off until 01:00am. A great buzz in Barton Square (Trafford Centre)too, you can get to the start from 11pm and soak up the vibes. I think you can register on the night but check that in case you can't this year!


----------



## Powered by Porridge (20 Jul 2012)

SquareDaff said:


> I was wondering about this too. Want to program my Garmin with the route before setting off.


I fought my way through their crappy FAQ system and have asked for information on the route. Any joy and I'll post the answer.

If the Boss lets me I'll get the train into Manchester from Warrington, do the ride to Blackpool, have one of the biggest breakfasts known to man, and then ride back with anyone else doing so (DCLane?). But I'll turn right early for home.


----------



## Powered by Porridge (20 Jul 2012)

Powered by Porridge said:


> ... have one of the biggest breakfasts known to man, and then ride back ...


Thinking further, how big/long can the breakfast be before the occasion becomes two rides? I like a bit of brekkie, but prefer a lot of brekkie!


----------



## DCLane (20 Jul 2012)

Powered by Porridge said:


> have one of the biggest breakfasts known to man, and then ride back with anyone else doing so (DCLane?). But I'll turn right early for home.


 
I'd welcome the company on the way back!

Also, if anyone knows the best location for decent breakfasts in Blackpool, that'd be good


----------



## Gez73 (20 Jul 2012)

There was decent food at the finish. Didn't have any myself but I'd brought stuff to eat. Was wet too so bring enough stuff to stay comfortable until you start the journey back. I have a rack now do will load up with tracksuit bottoms for the rest while having breakfast. Should get a group together esp. if some are returning back to Manc. or in that direction.


----------



## Powered by Porridge (20 Jul 2012)

DCLane said:


> I'd welcome the company on the way back!


Sounds good to me!



DCLane said:


> Also, if anyone knows the best location for decent breakfasts in Blackpool, that'd be good


A research project?


----------



## Powered by Porridge (20 Jul 2012)

Gez73 said:


> There was decent food at the finish.
> Should get a group together esp. if some are returning back to Manc. or in that direction.


Good to know. But we could always act like hobbits and have a second breakfast.

Definitely get a group for the return. Looking forward to a cold night with little sleep. How odd


----------



## middleagecyclist (20 Jul 2012)

DCLane said:


> I'd welcome the company on the way back!


If I get the time off to do the ride then I will definitely be on for joining a return bunch.

Now, not sure whether to use my trusty and comfy but heavy tourer with rack+pack, hub gears, full guards and hub dynamo lighting or go as fast and light as possible on the CF road bike, fit a Magicshine, stuff the jersey pockets full of gubbins and just say bugger to any bad weather. What's everyone else planning to use?


----------



## DCLane (20 Jul 2012)

I'll be on the Secteur Comp - forget tourers!

I do have a lightweight rack for it though, which I'll possibly use, or a lightweight rucksack if it's damp.
If the forecast's dry it'll just be a tri bag.


----------



## middleagecyclist (20 Jul 2012)

How many CCers doing this ride will actually know each in the flesh? I would suggest each wearing a CC jersey but I haven't got one (yet) and think I'll be sporting an Altura Night Vision on the night anyway. Maybe we should have some kind of secret symbol known only to us though. What could it be...?


----------



## DCLane (20 Jul 2012)

CC jersey is fine with me.

Oh, and I look like my avatar, except with a green/white helmet


----------



## middleagecyclist (20 Jul 2012)

DCLane said:


> CC jersey is fine with me.


I was thinking something more surrepticious. Maybe wearing one red knee warmer on the right only followed by two nods and a wink on eye contact and then a suitable phrase to confirm. Perhaps along the lines of: "May your tyres ride smoothly" with a reply of: "To the coast or death!". Perhaps.


----------



## Gez73 (20 Jul 2012)

I hope to have a CC jersey by then but have a CC buff anyway. Weather was drizzly last year but not windy so ok. We could arrange a meet up at Barton Square anyway. The reality is probably that we're all different in terms of ability and what we'd like to do on the ride but I'll be on a Kona Dew with a rack and all-in -one bag/panniers. Will avoid a rucksack as I have been of late on my commute. Like all things bring as much or slightly more than you think you'll need. I'd be looking at about 4 hours at a steady 15mph or thereabouts. Don't wear a bladder as there are three stops on the route and if it's not very warm you'll be ok. I'll have a bottle or two on the bike. Has anyone got their number yet? Curious as to how many might do it this year. Was about the 600 mark first year but expect it to be higher this time. Plenty of time to arrange things. I'm not raising money this time so not sure if I'll bother to register. Would rather sponsor someone else with the money than spend it on the registration fee. (Still have last years number anyway and would just have to avoid the person wearing that same number  )


----------



## Gez73 (20 Jul 2012)




----------



## DCLane (20 Jul 2012)

I won't be pushing it since I'm doing the Etape Pennines a week later. But I won't be going slow either


----------



## Powely (20 Jul 2012)

SquareDaff said:


> I'm gambling on the fact that we've had late summers these last few years and that it'll be nice, dry and just pleasantly cool!


 
I wonder what odds you'd get for that?


----------



## Gez73 (20 Jul 2012)

It was just the right side of cool last year. I had a Polaris pack-a mack and shorts on. Overshoes too of course. Cooler on the coast but not too bad.


----------



## middleagecyclist (20 Jul 2012)

No one fancied the knee warmer idea then? Not a prob' though as i've just ordered a SS CycleChat top

I'll still be using my Altura Jersey as an outer layer for the ride but will be identifiable as a CCer at either end. Make sure you say hello!


----------



## Gez73 (20 Jul 2012)

I'll just do a base layer and hopefully a CC short sleeved top if they've arrived by then?.Will keep the packable mac in the bag if I don't need it. Shorts too of course and something packed to stay warm on the seafront. I have an Altura jacket but it's quite warm for all but the coldest days.


----------



## middleagecyclist (20 Jul 2012)

Gez73 said:


> ...I have an Altura jacket but it's quite warm for all but the coldest days.


I don't use my jacket much either but really like the Night Vision LS Jersey. It's warm and breathable and really, really stands out out night!
(Shameless reposting of pic already on a CC thread. What the heck? It's me, I took it, I like it!)


----------



## DTD (19 Aug 2012)

Will be doing it – did the day time one last year, wasn't feeling great this year so gave it a miss.


----------



## PrestonCycleMan (19 Aug 2012)

Hi, I have entered into this this year. Does anyone have recommendations on what bike to use? I intend to use a MTB with road tyres - is this a bad, good or novice idea?


----------



## pkeenan (20 Aug 2012)

middleagecyclist - that has to be one of the coolest photos ever!


----------



## DCLane (20 Aug 2012)

PrestonCycleMan said:


> Hi, I have entered into this this year. Does anyone have recommendations on what bike to use? I intend to use a MTB with road tyres - is this a bad, good or novice idea?


 
There will be all types (probably). I'm using a road bike, but that's because I'm riding back as well.

An MTB with road tyres should be fine.


----------



## middleagecyclist (20 Aug 2012)

pkeenan said:


> middleagecyclist - that has to be one of the coolest photos ever!


Aww. Thanks. *blushes*. I do like it. Lots of guessing to get the time exposure to fit my circling. This was the best result of about 30 shots!


----------



## PrestonCycleMan (20 Aug 2012)

DCLane said:


> There will be all types (probably). I'm using a road bike, but that's because I'm riding back as well.
> 
> An MTB with road tyres should be fine.



Thanks, I'm really looking forward to it now, I'm a little apprehensive as I'm on my own - but that said I think it will be better that way so I can go at my own pace. I'm just waiting on my welcome pack now...

Any suggestions on a good set of lights for the bike?


----------



## DCLane (20 Aug 2012)

Not sure about lights - I've got a Cree light for the MTB which I'll swap over, plus a couple of other back-ups.

Any suggestions on a good breakfast cafe in Blackpool near the finish which could be used as a meeting point would be good for a) CC'ers doing the ride and b) for those of us riding back to Manchester.


----------



## Gez73 (20 Aug 2012)

I'm just using my usual commuting lights. All cateye and very decent. I've got a new Topeak helmet light too just for those pesky roundabouts. Not registered myself yet but will probably do it on the night or not at all. Not sure about a cafe that's likely to be open at about 5 in the morning. You only set off from Trafford Centre at 1am. Gez


----------



## SquareDaff (20 Aug 2012)

Gez73 said:


> You only set off from Trafford Centre at 1am. Gez


Thought it was a midnight set off?


----------



## Gez73 (20 Aug 2012)

No was 1am last year as far as I can recall. Someone who has registered might be able to confirm. You can get there from 11pm I think. I was there just before midnight.


----------



## PrestonCycleMan (20 Aug 2012)

I believe there is a cafe that opens at 5am for cabbies but not sure if it will be open on a Sunday morning I'll ask a friend who is a cabbie and get back to you on that one...


----------



## DCLane (22 Aug 2012)

My pack's arrived today.

Assembly is from 11.30pm.

Set off is in "pulses of 40 at 2 minute intervals *at midnight*".

We'll need a cafe from about 3.30am-ish?

It's 52 miles and the finish line is by the Tower. There is a refreshment point next to 'Comedy Carpet' so if that's all we can find beforehand we could meet up there.

They're suggesting hi-viz - I'll definately have my hi-viz overshoes  so will be at least identifiable.


----------



## Gez73 (22 Aug 2012)

Good stuff DCLane, are you planning on getting there by 3.30? What number are you out of interest? Wondering how many have registered this time. Gez


----------



## Gez73 (22 Aug 2012)

There's several McDonalds in Blackpool but from what I can gather they are not open until 5am. A search on their site shows a few and a couple of them seem very near the seafront. Just a thought for a brew and a bit to eat before the trip back. Gez


----------



## middleagecyclist (22 Aug 2012)

DCLane said:


> We'll need a cafe from about 3.30am-ish?


Sounds like a plan.


----------



## DCLane (22 Aug 2012)

Gez73 said:


> Good stuff DCLane, are you planning on getting there by 3.30? What number are you out of interest? Wondering how many have registered this time. Gez


 
I haven't got my number yet - they're on the way at the end of the month.

The guide states "We will not be issuing start times, but you will be asked to line up at the assembly area according to your own arrival time".

I'm leaving the car at the Trafford Centre - so happy to meet up with others there.

They've got 3 official 'refreshments stops' but you've got to pay for everything. My plan is to stop for water/toilets at the middle one if needed but otherwise not to stop - hence the idea of doing it in 3 1/2 - 4 hours.


----------



## Gez73 (22 Aug 2012)

Yeah I stopped once myself at a garage that wasn't open, a proper garage not a petrol station. Should not have bothered. Yes I thought the distance was closer to sixty miles. We got lost out of Preston and entered Blackpool from the East without doing the coastal leg . Think we probably did more than was required. We should be able to meet at the Trafford Centre before setting off and try to leave together. We parked on one of the carparks having been guided there and it was a short walk to Barton Square and the start point. It's well organised at each end and there is food available at the finish.


----------



## videoman (22 Aug 2012)

Was going to enter this ride but I believe the return transport booking at £25 from Blackpool to Manchester closed last Friday 17th August. Don't think I would make it both ways as this would be a round trip of over 100 miles.


----------



## Gez73 (22 Aug 2012)

It's not as daunting as it might sound. I only commute 110 miles a week over five days but still think I will manage the return trip. Got met and picked up after last years ride but wish I'd cycled back ever since. You have more than a month to prepare. You should do it.


----------



## videoman (22 Aug 2012)

I can cycle around 25m at the moment on my own but this usually takes around 2 hours on my touring bike. I am concerned 100 miles may be too much.


----------



## LegsRsore (22 Aug 2012)

Quick question to you experienced riders. How cold will I be?

I was thinking of just wearing a wind/rain proof lightweight jacket. Is this enough?


----------



## Andy84 (23 Aug 2012)

DCLane said:


> The logistics for me are to ride back to the Trafford Centre, where I'm leaving the car. Simples ...
> 
> I thought about leaving it at Blackpool and going down during the day as well, with the return trip being the M2B night ride.




I don't mean to sound rude or pushy, and I apologise is you have already considered this.

If you are awake all day saturday, then riding through the night, how safe will you be to then drive home?

I know the FNRTTC advise against it, and there was an incident due to someone driving home after an event last year.

http://road.cc/content/news/48833-night-ride-cyclist-convicted-causing-death-careless-driving


----------



## Gez73 (23 Aug 2012)

LegsRsore said:


> Quick question to you experienced riders. How cold will I be?
> 
> I was thinking of just wearing a wind/rain proof lightweight jacket. Is this enough?


I wore a light wind/rain proof jacket and a long sleeved base layer underneath. It was a little wet last year but it wasn't too cold. Bring dry stuff for when you stop cycling in Blackpool whether you cycle back or not
That should be plenty. It depends on the weather really but plan ahead.


----------



## DCLane (23 Aug 2012)

Andy84 said:


> I don't mean to sound rude or pushy, and I apologise is you have already considered this.
> 
> If you are awake all day saturday, then riding through the night, how safe will you be to then drive home?


 
I appreciate you asking - I'll have slept on the Saturday pm-eve so should be OK. The article states that he'd worked all day and then ridden all night plus driving.


----------



## videoman (23 Aug 2012)

Just had a look on the BHF website for this ride and they have now extended to cut off date for booking return transport to 3rd September from 17th August.


----------



## middleagecyclist (23 Aug 2012)

LegsRsore said:


> Quick question to you experienced riders. How cold will I be?
> 
> I was thinking of just wearing a wind/rain proof lightweight jacket. Is this enough?


Not sure how cold it will be over the duration of the ride and will make my final decision on the night. I am likely going to wear, as a minimum: a full length bib, a LS merino base and an Altura Night Vision LS jersey + gloves + waterproof socks.


----------



## DCLane (23 Aug 2012)

I'll be going with full length bib/tights plus l/s jersey and gloves. There'll be the hi-viz overshoes and the choice of jacket will depend on the weather forecast.


----------



## SquareDaff (23 Aug 2012)

I have a suspicion it'll be a late summer like last year. Will be wearing shorts, long sleeve top and have a jacket stuffed in the seat bag just in case it chucks it down (assuming it's not doing that from the off).


----------



## Davehateshills (29 Aug 2012)

I must admit that I am tempted. The last time I cycled to Blackpool was from Rochdale in 1984 (and back in the same day, I was only 15 yrs old!)

I did 42 miles last week so should be able to manage the distance....... decisions, decisions!


----------



## SquareDaff (29 Aug 2012)

Davehateshills said:


> I must admit that I am tempted. The last time I cycled to Blackpool was from Rochdale in 1984 (and back in the same day, I was only 15 yrs old!)
> 
> I did 42 miles last week so should be able to manage the distance....... decisions, decisions!


 Go for it - I've been doing 40 mile runs 3 times a week to get myself ready for the distance. Certain I can do 52 miles I just don't know what effect cycling at that time will have on me.


----------



## Col5632 (29 Aug 2012)

Sounds like a great ride, might travel down one year and give it a bash


----------



## Gez73 (29 Aug 2012)

Looking forward to this now myself. Just hope the CC jerseys arrive in time. Gez


----------



## LegsRsore (29 Aug 2012)

CC jerseys? Are these available to buy?


----------



## Gez73 (29 Aug 2012)

Ordering closed a couple of weeks ago but you could always ask or wait until people receive theirs and see if anyone has spares. Not sure when they are due. I might have an extra medium short sleeved assuming they fit me. If not I'll have two spares and a long sleeved one too. There are threads elsewhere on this. Gez


----------



## LegsRsore (29 Aug 2012)

Cheers Gez. Any large going spare let me know


----------



## Davehateshills (29 Aug 2012)

LegsRsore said:


> Cheers Gez. Any large going spare let me know


I missed ordering one too. Looking back at the thread Shaun had to buy the surpless to ensure the lower price so there may well be stock available from admin when they do arrive.


----------



## Gez73 (29 Aug 2012)

There'll be spares and extras once they arrive. It'll be a right swap shop no doubt! Drop Shaun a line just to get your name down. Gez


----------



## SquareDaff (7 Sep 2012)

Got my rider number (0152) through yesterday and a paper copy of the Manchester to Blackpool route. Map files (for those of us with Sat Navs) will be available a week before apparently. Route doesn't look too bad. 150m of climb at about the 5-6 mile stage over 3 miles. Then undulating for about another 3-4 miles. Downhill and flat for the rest of the way.


----------



## LegsRsore (7 Sep 2012)

Rider 0410 checking in!

The route looked ok to me too. Get the hills out of the way early then cruise home


----------



## SquareDaff (7 Sep 2012)

LegsRsore said:


> Rider 0410 checking in!
> 
> The route looked ok to me too. Get the hills out of the way early then cruise home


That was my theory too - get the hills out of the way whilst I'm still fresh.


----------



## DCLane (7 Sep 2012)

SquareDaff said:


> Route doesn't look too bad. 150m of climb at about the 5-6 mile stage over 3 miles. Then undulating for about another 3-4 miles. Downhill and flat for the rest of the way.


 
A bit lumpy at the start - and at the end for those who are riding back, like me.

My number's *0145*

SquareDaff - since yours is the first post, do you want to add a list of rider numbers? That way, those who want to ride with another CC'er can identify them.

A meeting point at the start would be an idea too. The only place I've been to at the Trafford Centre is Legoland Discovery Centre  , so don't know it well. Any ideas?

Also, a meeting point at the end for a finish/group gathering for the ride back.


----------



## craven2354 (7 Sep 2012)

Hello  just wondering if you can still sign up to this? And also are you all riding together as I don't fancy riding on my own


----------



## DCLane (7 Sep 2012)

craven2354 said:


> Hello  just wondering if you can still sign up to this? And also are you all riding together as I don't fancy riding on my own


 
I'd suggested we meet up at the start - there will be different paces but probably end up with a fast group and a slightly slower group? I'll be somewhere in between as I've the Etape Pennines a week later _and_ am riding back to Manchester.

I'm sure you can sign up still.


----------



## Gez73 (7 Sep 2012)

Checked the website the other day and you can still sign up. I'm sure you could on the night too last year but don't rely on that being the case. Not yet signed up myself and fairly sure I won't be getting sponsorship so not sure what to do. Is it still Barton Square at the Trafford Centre for the start?


----------



## SquareDaff (7 Sep 2012)

I think I read somewhere they allowed you to sign up until the 23rd this year!
Will post numbers at the front of this thread. Can anyone tell me how to do it?


----------



## LegsRsore (7 Sep 2012)

Can you modify or edit your OP?


----------



## DCLane (7 Sep 2012)

SquareDaff said:


> Will post numbers at the front of this thread. Can anyone tell me how to do it?


 


LegsRsore said:


> Can you modify or edit your OP?


 
Yes - click the edit button. It's probably worth doing that on the 1st page; adding rider names & numbers, meeting point at the start and at the end.


----------



## SquareDaff (7 Sep 2012)

I agree - sticking it on the front page woudl be ideal. It seems I can only Edit my last post though and not the one on the 1st page.


----------



## DCLane (7 Sep 2012)

SquareDaff said:


> I agree - sticking it on the front page woudl be ideal. It seems I can only Edit my last post though and not the one on the 1st page.


 
Ask a moderator to assist?


----------



## Gez73 (7 Sep 2012)

I've just registered for this at last. Wasn't going to bother until the other half suggested I'd be up the creek if I had any need to use the emergency phone number they issue. Probably better to register anyway, more likely to do it than if not. Will publish my number when known. All the numbers so far mentioned seem very low. Just waiting on CC jerseys to arrive now!!


----------



## Edwards80 (7 Sep 2012)

The Mrs has just expressed an interest in doing this one. I see you can sign up on the day but it looks like we've missed the deadline for taking the transport back. Don't think she would be up for 120miles.

Does anyone know if there are any other viable options?


----------



## SquareDaff (7 Sep 2012)

I've sent a message to the powers that be. Will see what they come back with.
As for suggestions for viable transport back. Are the trains all booked up for early Sunday morning?
Do they run "Citilink" bus services between Blackpool and Manchester. As I understand it the BHF will have vast amounts of bubble wrap available to protect your bike.


----------



## Gez73 (7 Sep 2012)

You could always make a day of the return leg and take your time back. I got a lift back last year but am planning to return myself but at a slower pace than getting there. Need to work out a decent route back too, might struggle to remember the way back if using the outward route as a guide. I heard the A6 is to be avoided but can't see it being too bad on a Sunday morning? Any ideas on the return leg and routes?


----------



## craven2354 (7 Sep 2012)

Just signed up how do I find out my number? Also what time is a good time to turn up and I would also like to ride back


----------



## SquareDaff (7 Sep 2012)

If anyone fancies trying out the route I think I've uploaded a zipped Garmit .fit course file. I think it's accurate based on the paper map sent yesterday. There were some intricate bits in Preston that may be slightly out. Will do until the official file is released anyway.


----------



## SquareDaff (7 Sep 2012)

craven2354 said:


> Just signed up how do I find out my number? Also what time is a good time to turn up and I would also like to ride back


 You get your number after you've registered


----------



## craven2354 (7 Sep 2012)

SquareDaff said:


> You get your number after you've registered



In the post? Can't find it on the website


----------



## SquareDaff (7 Sep 2012)

craven2354 said:


> In the post? Can't find it on the website


Yep. In the post.


----------



## Gez73 (7 Sep 2012)

You can get there any time from 11pm and as far as I know they are releasing cyclists in groups from 12am. You'll get your number in your welcome pack. This will be posted to the address you provided probably in the next week or so. Riding back won't be a problem, there'll be plenty of people doing this and you'll be able to leave Blackpool whenever you're ready and it will by then be daylight. I would recommend bringing a change of whatever you're riding in as you might get wet on the way out there and need to change and stay dry for the time you're off the bike at the finish. I'm bringing a pair of leggings and spare shorts or leggings depending on what I set out in and based on weather at the outset. I got very cold last year in Blackpool and had to wait for my lift back. Not pleasant and I would not want to try to cycle back in that condition again or leave without a proper rest to avoid getting cold. There's food at the finish but bring some stuff for both legs (of the ride)! We will organise a meet up at the start and in Blackpool and maybe a group ride back towards Manchester. Glad I registered now.


----------



## craven2354 (7 Sep 2012)

Gez73 said:


> You can get there any time from 11pm and as far as I know they are releasing cyclists in groups from 12am. You'll get your number in your welcome pack. This will be posted to the address you provided probably in the next week or so. Riding back won't be a problem, there'll be plenty of people doing this and you'll be able to leave Blackpool whenever you're ready and it will by then be daylight. I would recommend bringing a change of whatever you're riding in as you might get wet on the way out there and need to change and stay dry for the time you're off the bike at the finish. I'm bringing a pair of leggings and spare shorts or leggings depending on what I set out in and based on weather at the outset. I got very cold last year in Blackpool and had to wait for my lift back. Not pleasant and I would not want to try to cycle back in that condition again or leave without a proper rest to avoid getting cold. There's food at the finish but bring some stuff for both legs (of the ride)! We will organise a meet up at the start and in Blackpool and maybe a group ride back towards Manchester. Glad I registered now.



How am I going to carry all that in the back of my jersey  haha looks like I'll be bringing a rucksack


----------



## Gez73 (7 Sep 2012)

I use panniers now but last year did have a rucksack but not enough stuff in it! You'll manage, hopeful for a dry night. I'm using the topeak integrated bag/pannier set up and will bring as much as I can comfortably carry. Better to have it than be missing it. We can all discuss the stuff we'll need over the next few weeks.


----------



## Noodle Legs (7 Sep 2012)

gb155 said:


> Blackpool, at night, In Sept?
> 
> It will be BLOODY cold mate


That could be ANY time of year lol


----------



## Gez73 (8 Sep 2012)

CC jerseys arrived today!!!


----------



## PrestonCycleMan (13 Sep 2012)

This may possibly be the most stupid question ever but here goes, where will you be placing you number and how will you be fastening it to yourself? Just I can't see how it's going to stay on...


----------



## DCLane (13 Sep 2012)

PrestonCycleMan said:


> This may possibly be the most stupid question ever but here goes, where will you be placing you number and how will you be fastening it to yourself? Just I can't see how it's going to stay on...


 
It'll be attached via safety pins on the back of the jersey/jacket (depending on the weather). It's too big to stick on the bike unless it's stuck to a piece of plastic and taped on.


----------



## Jodee1kenobi (13 Sep 2012)

I have thought about laminating my number, if it's raining it's not going to last 5 minutes wherever its put


----------



## PrestonCycleMan (13 Sep 2012)

Just to clarify there is no rule as to front or back then? I wonder of you can buy something cheap for the job from eBay - must be something designed for it?


----------



## PrestonCycleMan (13 Sep 2012)

Just had a look maybe not.. Safety pins it is..


----------



## DCLane (13 Sep 2012)

Jodee1kenobi said:


> I have thought about laminating my number, if it's raining it's not going to last 5 minutes wherever its put


 
If raining it'll go in a clear plastic bag, then pinned on


----------



## SquareDaff (13 Sep 2012)

I hadn't thought of rain - I assumed I'd be riding through the usual tropical Blackpool weather


----------



## Gez73 (13 Sep 2012)

I have in the past laminated my number .Last years wasn't too big and I had it on the handlebars, using cable ties and having hole-punched two holes in it. Should manage something similar this time round. Lasted the event and some rain but did mean to seal the punched holes but forgot. Nice to keep as a souvenir. Not sure what this years look like. Will think of something to do to wear and keep it. Expect rain at least for some of the journey.


----------



## craven2354 (13 Sep 2012)

How long will it take for my number to come in the post?


----------



## Jodee1kenobi (13 Sep 2012)

DCLane said:


> If raining it'll go in a clear plastic bag, then pinned on


 
Even better idea  thanks


----------



## Powered by Porridge (13 Sep 2012)

If it's raining I'll put it in my pocket. If anyone asks I'll tell them that it's 0171.

Or I could put it in a plastic bag on my bar bag.


----------



## SportMonkey (14 Sep 2012)

Just saw this and it may be the answer to me hitting 1000 miles this month.



Powered by Porridge said:


> If the Boss lets me I'll get the train into Manchester from Warrington, do the ride to Blackpool, have one of the biggest breakfasts known to man, and then ride back with anyone else doing so (DCLane?). But I'll turn right early for home.



Trains?! What are they? Make it a round 100 and cycle to the TC first 



DCLane said:


> I'd welcome the company on the way back!



I'll cycle back with you both, maybe keep it a little slower than the 100 miler though DC? I'll also be tempted to come as far as the TC then turn back on myself as it's only 10 miles flat as you like to my house from there anyway.



Edwards80 said:


> The Mrs has just expressed an interest in doing this one. I see you can sign up on the day but it looks like we've missed the deadline for taking the transport back. Don't think she would be up for 120miles.
> 
> Does anyone know if there are any other viable options?



I've looked at trains and it looks like it's a replacement bus service. I could ask my wife if she is able to while a few of us cycle back if you want?


----------



## DCLane (14 Sep 2012)

SportMonkey said:


> I'll cycle back with you both, maybe keep it a little slower than the 100 miler though DC?


 
You're welcome to - I'm doing the Etape Pennines a week later so it'll definately be at a slower pace.


----------



## SquareDaff (14 Sep 2012)

Thanks to Admin I can now edit my 1st post on this topic. Have put the numbers I know about on the 1st post. If anyone else wants to ad their numbers then let me know and I'll add those too.

All we need to do now is arrange a meetup place and have some method of identifying each other.


----------



## Gez73 (14 Sep 2012)

Still waiting for my number but well up for a meet. We could use our jerseys or buffs and let those without id us. Failing that it's carnations in button holes! Gez


----------



## SquareDaff (14 Sep 2012)

Gez73 said:


> Still waiting for my number but well up for a meet. We could use our jerseys or buffs and let those without id us. Failing that it's carnations in button holes! Gez


You're forgetting the secret handshake


----------



## SportMonkey (14 Sep 2012)

SquareDaff said:


> As everyone requested it - These are peoples rider numbers:
> *DC Lane: 0145*
> *SquareDaff: 0152*
> *Powered by Porridge: 0171*
> ...


 
Just signed up, number to come soon.


----------



## craven2354 (14 Sep 2012)

Would anybody want to advise me on what to wear/bring I'm thinking long sleeve base layer with short sleeve jersey and full bib pants


----------



## DCLane (14 Sep 2012)

craven2354 said:


> Would anybody want to advise me on what to wear/bring I'm thinking long sleeve base layer with short sleeve jersey and full bib pants


 
Just depends on the weather - if it's dry I'll have similar. I'll also bring a lightweight gilet I have and some overshoes.



SquareDaff said:


> All we need to do now is arrange a meetup place and have some method of identifying each other.


 
CC S/S jersey possibly for me.

As to a meeting point, it starts at Barton Square; http://www.traffordcentre.co.uk/media/CentreGuides/webmap_Autumn12.pdf

The only bit I know is the lions at the rear entrance near the Legoland Discovery Centre - would that be a sensible point to meet up? See below's post from SportMonkey - upper deck Selfridges.


----------



## SportMonkey (14 Sep 2012)

DCLane said:


> As to a meeting point, it starts at Barton Square; http://www.traffordcentre.co.uk/media/CentreGuides/webmap_Autumn12.pdf
> 
> The only bit I know is the lions at the rear entrance near the Legoland Discovery Centre - would that be a sensible point to meet up?


 
I'd probably suggest meeting on the upper deck by Selfridges on the south side, it's a short wander across to Barton Square and should allow us some ability to group.


----------



## DCLane (14 Sep 2012)

SportMonkey said:


> I'd probably suggest meeting on the upper deck by Selfridges on the south side, it's a short wander across to Barton Square and should allow us some ability to group.


 
Makes sense to me - local knowledge is best


----------



## RoadieT (16 Sep 2012)

I have just spotted this and decided to sign up. I will be riding back and would love to ride back with you guys, will keep my eye on here for details.


----------



## craven2354 (16 Sep 2012)

I have a sneaky feeling ima feel outa place as the younger rider within this group


----------



## DCLane (16 Sep 2012)

RoadieT said:


> I have just spotted this and decided to sign up. I will be riding back and would love to ride back with you guys, will keep my eye on here for details.


 
You'd be welcome - I'm guessing a larger group the better at dawn.



craven2354 said:


> I have a sneaky feeling ima feel outa place as the younger rider within this group


 
Younger? That depends ... (I'm 42, so that's probably REALLY OLD!)


----------



## craven2354 (16 Sep 2012)

I'm 19


----------



## RoadieT (16 Sep 2012)

32 here.


----------



## SquareDaff (17 Sep 2012)

43 here. My vote is for the younger and therefore much fitter 19 year old to lead us "OAP's" out


----------



## craven2354 (17 Sep 2012)

Just got my number it's 0693  and as to leading you out I'm sure you could all drop me within a few miles


----------



## Gez73 (17 Sep 2012)

I'm 38. I thought you were all referring to your rider numbers just now! 
Really looking forward to this now and praying for decent weather at least on the way there in the dark.


----------



## SportMonkey (17 Sep 2012)

SquareDaff said:


> 43 here. My vote is for the younger and therefore much fitter 19 year old to lead us "OAP's" out


 
I'm 30, but happy to do the lead out


----------



## Jodee1kenobi (17 Sep 2012)

I'm 33 number 0260. Most likely be wearing my Stourbug shirt


----------



## craven2354 (17 Sep 2012)

I need to find some either bib pants or thermal pants to go under my bib shorts are Aldis base layers any good?


----------



## Gez73 (17 Sep 2012)

Received rider pack today and number 0686. Decent map too this year. Just need to weatherproof them both. Gez


----------



## Gez73 (17 Sep 2012)

Aldi's base layers are very good. I'll be wearing mine from last Autumns sale.


----------



## SquareDaff (18 Sep 2012)

That makes 7 of us. Still deciding what to wear - it's been quite cold the last couple of mornings. Will see what the weather trend is next week.


----------



## craven2354 (18 Sep 2012)

Do we have a official meeting place? I don't know my way around the Trafford centre/ Barton square so wouldn't mind a pic of a map with the meeting place on


----------



## SquareDaff (18 Sep 2012)

One floor plan (see page 2):
http://www.traffordcentre.co.uk/media/CentreGuides/webmap_Autumn12.pdf

I believe we were planning on meeting on the upper desk of Selfridges - I assume this means top floor for us Yorkshire people!


----------



## craven2354 (18 Sep 2012)

May be a stupid question but why are we meeting on a 2nd floor when we have bikes?


----------



## SquareDaff (18 Sep 2012)

I had wondered the same thing - not being a local I just assumed that the complex is built on a gradient and the top floor is actually at ground level on that side of the building.


----------



## Gez73 (18 Sep 2012)

I'm not sure we'll be able to get into the Trafford centre proper at that time when it's not trading. Barton Square is a separate complex. I think we'll need to meet somewhere outside the Centre and Barton Square too unless we meet up early. Last year we all congregated outside Next in The Barton Square complex prior to being released in groups.


----------



## Gez73 (18 Sep 2012)




----------



## Gez73 (18 Sep 2012)

It's outside but within the Barton Square complex if you follow. There was no access to the Centre or shops and the start point was at ground level. Next Home is on the left of that photo. not sure what level of the shop is on ground level but it makes no odds as we can't access the shops anyway. Just checked that map. We left through the red dot at point M1 on the map having grouped in the middle area. Registration and that was located further back in the dry area.


----------



## craven2354 (18 Sep 2012)

When I get home I'll look at the map they supplied and see if there is a better place as you've been before gez do you know where the best place would be?


----------



## Gez73 (18 Sep 2012)

Not really, I went straight in and waited in the middle area. Outside the Legoland place might be a better place. There were bikes everywhere within the start area last year so probably outside or at one of the marshalled carparks near to Barton Square might be better.We can work something out in the meantime.


----------



## SportMonkey (18 Sep 2012)

Gez73 said:


> I'm not sure we'll be able to get into the Trafford centre proper at that time when it's not trading. Barton Square is a separate complex. I think we'll need to meet somewhere outside the Centre and Barton Square too unless we meet up early. Last year we all congregated outside Next in The Barton Square complex prior to being released in groups.


 
Barton Square is busy, and AFAIK there are no barriers on the car parks, so meeting on the upper deck of the parking right by Barton Square will enable us to all find one another.

[Edit]
And it's where I cycle to if my wife wants to meet me to go shopping after work.


----------



## Gez73 (18 Sep 2012)

That sounds reasonable. We might have to travel through to the other side after meeting up so as to get to the start line and be released. I reckon it will be manic in the start-off area in the initial stages. Not likely to be over that way before the event so will trust those who know better. We were marshalled to a nearby car-park and I cycled across a couple of roads to get to the Square and start line.


----------



## RoadieT (18 Sep 2012)

Another cheap skate Yorkshire question, will we need to pay for parking?


----------



## Gez73 (18 Sep 2012)

I don't think you will need to pay but check elsewhere.


----------



## craven2354 (18 Sep 2012)

Do you to sign in when your there? Or is having your number on sufficient?


----------



## Gez73 (18 Sep 2012)

No need to sign in on the night. You need only have your number........ or not. Put the emergency number in your phone too just in case you lose your number.


----------



## middleagecyclist (18 Sep 2012)

Got the weekend off for the ride. Just registered.


----------



## craven2354 (19 Sep 2012)

That makes eight?  just had a look at the route looks quite good to me love the fact we ride up the coast for the last bit


----------



## Gez73 (19 Sep 2012)

You might feel differently at 4.00am! Seriously though a nice route and a fairly flat final quarter to see us to the Tower. Looking forward to this now.


----------



## SquareDaff (19 Sep 2012)

Gez73 said:


> You might feel differently at 4.00am! Seriously though a nice route and a fairly flat final quarter to see us to the Tower. Looking forward to this now.


Except for the 50mph winds blowing right off the sea front.


----------



## Gez73 (19 Sep 2012)

Oh yeah there's that but those winds will be behind us at some point either going or coming back! Could always bring some sort of sail to make use of them!


----------



## craven2354 (19 Sep 2012)

Do you think there will be anyways to grab some food and a hot drink there? Or should I bring a few buttys for myself?


----------



## SquareDaff (19 Sep 2012)

I imagine there will be - but at what price I don't know.


----------



## Gez73 (19 Sep 2012)

They had a breakfast stall there last year but I brought my own stuff too. You had to pay for it of course. Will probably get something warm when we get there. Might stop on way back anyway if I see anything promising too. Bring enough to keep you moving on each leg of the ride and fill up enough to get you on your way at the finish line in Blackpool would be my advice. I'll take some gels and bits to keep me moving.


----------



## DCLane (19 Sep 2012)

I'm expecting we'll need to stop somewhere for breakfast - either at Blackpool or en-route on the way back. The downside will be that many cafe's might not be open early on the Sunday morning.


----------



## craven2354 (19 Sep 2012)

You'd think a cafe in Blackpool would open early at the sight of 600+ hungry cyclists but I'll bring some food and gels myself


----------



## SportMonkey (19 Sep 2012)

And as a place for people drinking all night, I'm sure there's all night cafes in Blackpool.


----------



## craven2354 (19 Sep 2012)

Also the picture on prev page everybody is in full hi vis tops is this mandatory?


----------



## Gez73 (19 Sep 2012)

No I wore a blue Polaris packamac. Most were in hi-vis or reflectives of some sort. As long as you can be seen you'll be fine. Team CycleChat encourages individuality! Gez


----------



## DCLane (19 Sep 2012)

No hi-viz jacket for me since I don't own one, although I might have my hi-viz overshoes


----------



## Gez73 (19 Sep 2012)

Most were in hi-vis but it's of limited use in the dark where reflective material is more useful. Wear what you like and what the weather dictates. I'll be in my blue jacket most likely. Night Vision jacket too warm for longer ride and probably not cold enough for it too. I have reflective overshoes also and will wear them.


----------



## craven2354 (19 Sep 2012)

so i will be welcome in my high vis mankini?


----------



## Gez73 (19 Sep 2012)

You won't need the Sunglasses at least not on the way there!!  And I'd consider a buff maybe too!


----------



## AndyBaker (19 Sep 2012)

I'm a cyclechat noob, but I'm registered for the night ride - # 0037

The weather the last few nights has been making me think again, but hey, you can't get wetter than wet through


----------



## Gez73 (19 Sep 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bhforguk/6162543503/in/set-72157627581984959/lightbox/
This is from the BHF website just to give you all an idea of the start, it was very busy from the off. The weather will be what it is, you can only dress to be comfortable and be prepared.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/bhforguk/6163120758/in/set-72157627581984959/lightbox/
That's my right leg on the right hand side of this photo! Rucksack and cover on the floor.


----------



## craven2354 (19 Sep 2012)

i dont mind the rain its the cold blowing winds that make me shiver  aslong as im moving i should be keeping myself warm  looks like it will be hectic at the start anybody got a time in mind for meeting?


----------



## Jodee1kenobi (19 Sep 2012)

Gez73 said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/bhforguk/6162543503/in/set-72157627581984959/lightbox/
> This is from the BHF website just to give you all an idea of the start, it was very busy from the off. The weather will be what it is, you can only dress to be comfortable and be prepared.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/bhforguk/6163120758/in/set-72157627581984959/lightbox/
> That's my right leg on the right hand side of this photo! Rucksack and cover on the floor.


 

Great piccies Gez! I'm getting rather excited now


----------



## Gez73 (19 Sep 2012)

Yeah there's loads on the BHF website. There's another very distant one of me but it's very distant (not cos I've sped off either!) A meet up well before the start would be a better idea. There's no chance of getting together in the throng at the start.


----------



## craven2354 (19 Sep 2012)

you were rocking shorts?  wasnt it a tad cold?


----------



## Gez73 (19 Sep 2012)

Not that cold to be honest. Most in shorts or tights. You get very warm in the saddle and unless you're wearing very hi-tech longs you'll just get them wet and that's far worse. I only wear longs in the height of Winter but I do wear tights under shorts as the weather gets bad.


----------



## craven2354 (19 Sep 2012)

i may just wear shorts i dont currently own any tights or long i just need to buy a good cycling jacket/coat


----------



## middleagecyclist (19 Sep 2012)

I'm gonna enjoy my Blackpool ride and so am likely going to use my CF road bike rather than my sensible but heavy commuter that has Rohloff gearing, mudguards and high power dynohub lights. I have lots of 'be seen' flashers but need a decent light for the dark lanes. Don't want to spend a fortune on a Hope Vision or similar. Anyone got one of those Cree lights from China available on eBay?


----------



## DCLane (19 Sep 2012)

middleagecyclist said:


> Anyone got one of those Cree lights from China available on eBay?


 
I was going to buy a Philips light from Germany but I've managed to fix my Cree T5 light - I'll be using it.

Cost about £20 but remember to get batteries and a charger as well. The batteries tend to wobble a bit and bits are loose but there's instructions how to stop that.


----------



## RoadieT (20 Sep 2012)

Sooo, I was knocked off my bike today, I will live and should be ok to ride in a week, 20 stitches in my ear and bruising to my shoulder and leg with a light concussion. Not sure of the state of my bike, about to pick it up, the quick glance I gave it as I was helped into the ambulance suggests it doesn't look good. I should be able to build one around my old frame and working parts so hopefully should still make the ride.


----------



## craven2354 (20 Sep 2012)

Ouch I hope your ok. What happened?


----------



## Gez73 (20 Sep 2012)

Hope you're ok. The bike can be replaced and in your own time too. Don't worry about the ride. Get better and I hope we all get to meet and ride with you for the night ride. Take care. Gez


----------



## SportMonkey (20 Sep 2012)

RoadieT said:


> Sooo, I was knocked off my bike today, I will live and should be ok to ride in a week, 20 stitches in my ear and bruising to my shoulder and leg with a light concussion. Not sure of the state of my bike, about to pick it up, the quick glance I gave it as I was helped into the ambulance suggests it doesn't look good. I should be able to build one around my old frame and working parts so hopefully should still make the ride.


 
Get well soon mate.


----------



## RoadieT (20 Sep 2012)

cheers guys, not too bad. was crossing a pelican crossing, green man, car went through the red light.


----------



## middleagecyclist (20 Sep 2012)

RoadieT said:


> ...and leg with a light concussion.


Your leg got concussed? Confused I am!

GWS


----------



## middleagecyclist (20 Sep 2012)

DCLane said:


> I was going to buy a Philips light from Germany but I've managed to fix my Cree T5 light - I'll be using it.
> 
> Cost about £20 but remember to get batteries and a charger as well. The batteries tend to wobble a bit and bits are loose but there's instructions how to stop that.


Thanks DC. Just ordered a Cree T6 light for £9.00 off eBay. I'll tape it to the tops if I use the road bike on the night. If it's very rainy i might fall back to the tourer though!


----------



## RoadieT (20 Sep 2012)

middleagecyclist said:


> Your leg got concussed? Confused I am!
> 
> GWS


 i missed a comma, blame the leg concussion


----------



## craven2354 (20 Sep 2012)

Bought myself a good jacket today as I don't like getting wet went out on a 'test' ride and o my how it was worth it wind proof waterproof and a massive pocket in the back  was raining for the whole ride and I was dry when I got home


----------



## Gez73 (20 Sep 2012)

What sort have you gone for? I have an Altura night vision jacket that is very warm and waterproof but almost too warm at times. I also use a Karrimor one which is lighter for better days. I'll probably year my Polaris packamac and layer up underneath for when it gets warm on the ride.


----------



## craven2354 (20 Sep 2012)

It's a Madison If that means anything to you


----------



## Gez73 (20 Sep 2012)

Have heard of them. Enjoy. Gez


----------



## DCLane (20 Sep 2012)

RoadieT said:


> Sooo, I was knocked off my bike today, I will live and should be ok to ride in a week, 20 stitches in my ear and bruising to my shoulder and leg with a light concussion. Not sure of the state of my bike, about to pick it up, the quick glance I gave it as I was helped into the ambulance suggests it doesn't look good. I should be able to build one around my old frame and working parts so hopefully should still make the ride.


 
Ouch! Hope you're OK.

Which bit of Leeds was it in? It was chaos in the city centre this afternoon, cyclists going through red lights and the wrong way up the cycle lane (Right side of the road rather than left) with pedestrians everywhere. I blame my and Leeds uni's students.


----------



## RoadieT (20 Sep 2012)

DCLane said:


> Ouch! Hope you're OK.
> 
> Which bit of Leeds was it in? It was chaos in the city centre this afternoon, cyclists going through red lights and the wrong way up the cycle lane (Right side of the road rather than left) with pedestrians everywhere. I blame my and Leeds uni's students.


Was at the pelican crossing outside the new arena.


----------



## DCLane (20 Sep 2012)

RoadieT said:


> Was at the pelican crossing outside the new arena.


 
Right by where I work then (the Rose Bowl on the other side of Woodhouse Lane/Claypit Lane junction). There's been a few incidents around there recently.

Hope you're better soon.


----------



## DCLane (21 Sep 2012)

Daft question time: are many of you doing fundraising for this ride? I'm struggling to raise any, having done a major charity event only in July this year.


----------



## middleagecyclist (21 Sep 2012)

DCLane said:


> Daft question time: are many of you doing fundraising for this ride? I'm struggling to raise any, having done a major charity event only in July this year.


Not this one. Just for fun this time.


----------



## DCLane (21 Sep 2012)

middleagecyclist said:


> Not this one. Just for fun this time.


 
Good - I don't feel so bad now


----------



## Gez73 (21 Sep 2012)

Not me either to be honest. Lad in work doing big fundraiser so decided to not bother. Will no doubt end up getting lots of emails looking for our sponsorships. Gez


----------



## craven2354 (21 Sep 2012)

middleagecyclist said:


> Not this one. Just for fun this time.




+1


----------



## DCLane (21 Sep 2012)

At least we've paid to take part, unlike the Manchester 100 - when we just joined their ride


----------



## LegsRsore (21 Sep 2012)

I've put up one of those online fundraising pages. It's been slow but I've managed £50. That'll have to do


----------



## craven2354 (21 Sep 2012)

Only 8 days now  getting excited I am  my first charity ride


----------



## Gez73 (21 Sep 2012)

Quickly came 'round too. Seems ages ago since we decided to take part and meet up.


----------



## craven2354 (21 Sep 2012)

Are overshoes any good ? Oive seen them but don't they cause a hassle when clipping in?


----------



## middleagecyclist (21 Sep 2012)

Anyone using Strava for the ride?


----------



## Gez73 (21 Sep 2012)

I'll be wearing my overshoes if only for warmth. Probably be wet too though. Worth wearing. I don't use Strava at all. Never looked at it to be fair. Gez


----------



## middleagecyclist (21 Sep 2012)

I'll be using overshoes. Good chance of rain at some point (i hope not all the way though) and they do keep feet that much warmer!


----------



## DCLane (21 Sep 2012)

Strava's not really relevant - it's a charity ride (i.e. slow-ish) and in the dark, rather than a speed dash imho.


----------



## Powered by Porridge (21 Sep 2012)

SportMonkey said:


> Trains?! What are they? Make it a round 100 and cycle to the TC first


It's a good point and well made. My geography of Manchester is pretty vague so I checked the map and it turns out that Barton Square is just under 16 miles from home, most of those miles being on roads I know! So I'll be riding there.

Where are you in Warrington SportMonkey? As you suggested it, I know you'll be riding there too


----------



## Powered by Porridge (21 Sep 2012)

Just catching up with this thread. I'm 46 so you young pups had better go easy on me!


----------



## middleagecyclist (21 Sep 2012)

DCLane said:


> Strava's not really relevant - it's a charity ride (i.e. slow-ish) and in the dark, rather than a speed dash imho.


True. But knocking off a segment or two on quiet roads in a mini peleton might be kind of fun?


----------



## middleagecyclist (21 Sep 2012)

Powered by Porridge said:


> Just catching up with this thread. I'm 46 so you young pups had better go easy on me!


45 in October.


----------



## SquareDaff (21 Sep 2012)

DCLane said:


> Daft question time: are many of you doing fundraising for this ride? I'm struggling to raise any, having done a major charity event only in July this year.


I am - but not a huge amount. Think I guesstimated £150 and should manage that


----------



## middleagecyclist (21 Sep 2012)

Did anything get sorted about a breakfast meet? I'm not a big fan but there are two 24 hr McDonalds close to the Tower if anyone fancies it.


----------



## SquareDaff (21 Sep 2012)

If anyone else has rider numbers can you post them on the topic so I can add them to the 1st posting for reference purposes? Ta, muchly.


----------



## DCLane (21 Sep 2012)

middleagecyclist said:


> Did anything get sorted about a breakfast meet? I'm not a big fan but there are two 24 hr McDonalds close to the Tower if anyone fancies it.


 
Thanks - that's useful. Even for coffee/stuff.

We've not organised a breakfast location yet.


----------



## SquareDaff (21 Sep 2012)

This will be my 1st ride doing something other than commuting and training since I got back into cycling.


----------



## DCLane (21 Sep 2012)

SquareDaff said:


> This will be my 1st ride doing something other than commuting and training since I got back into cycling.


 
OK - how much distance have you done in one go?

The route is fairly flat, so I'd suggest you should have done a ride of 75 miles or so previously to be able to do there and back. If you've done hills then that'd reduce of course.

For example, I did last week's Otley sportive and tomorrow I'm off up into the Pennines (Dewsbury-Holmfirth-Holme Moss-Penistone-Wakefield-Dewsbury) on a 60-mile hilly route which would be a similar level of energy use as we'll use Manchester-Blackpool-Manchester.


----------



## craven2354 (21 Sep 2012)

I will be using strava but more for my time As my wireless cateye cycle computer is broken


----------



## SquareDaff (21 Sep 2012)

DCLane said:


> OK - how much distance have you done in one go?
> 
> The route is fairly flat, so I'd suggest you should have done a ride of 75 miles or so previously to be able to do there and back. If you've done hills then that'd reduce of course.
> 
> For example, I did last week's Otley sportive and tomorrow I'm off up into the Pennines (Dewsbury-Holmfirth-Holme Moss-Penistone-Wakefield-Dewsbury) on a 60-mile hilly route which would be a similar level of energy use as we'll use Manchester-Blackpool-Manchester.


Well I'm not cycling back - only there. The other half is kindly ferrying me back assuming she stays sober while waiting for me to get to Blackpool - (so if anyone around Leeds needs excess stuff ferrying back then I can probably accommodate)

Distance wise - I've been doing 40+ mile rides from Doncaster to Leeds twice weekly for the last month. A sort in inverted Blackpool run as all the hills are at the end. The plan is to do a 50 mile ride from Leeds to my parents in Scunthorpe this weekend and then have a week with no exercise to make sure I'm in good shape.


----------



## DCLane (21 Sep 2012)

You'll be fine then - I'll be riding most of next week due to work!


----------



## craven2354 (21 Sep 2012)

Just reading through the what you need minimum it says I need a reflector on the back and reflector on my peddles or reflective bands round my ankles do I have to or will I get away with it?


----------



## middleagecyclist (21 Sep 2012)

craven2354 said:


> Just reading through the what you need minimum it says I need a reflector on the back and reflector on my peddles or reflective bands round my ankles do I have to or will I get away with it?


Using Look Keo pedals so no reflectors but will be using Endura reflective overshoes so plenty to catch the light there. No rear reflector on the road bike either (likely choice to use) but two good rear lights (on the under seat bag and on the helmet) and lots of reflective panels on my Altura Night Vision jersey. Pretty sure I won't fade into the background so i'm going to risk it and break the rules!


----------



## craven2354 (21 Sep 2012)

Me to I think my high vis coat will give me away -.-


----------



## SquareDaff (21 Sep 2012)

Not sure on the outfit yet but my shoes have reflective rear panels so assuming I'll get away without pedal reflectors. Have a rear red one. Can bring some spares if anyone wants them.


----------



## Gez73 (21 Sep 2012)

I'll wear reflective bands on my ankles have spares if anyone needs some. Will also have rucksack cover on pannier bag (just fits). Some reflectives on the bag too so should be fine. Nothing on the pedals though but never have. Overshoes are quite reflective too so no worries and of course plenty of lighting front and rear. A common sense approach is adequate to be fair.


----------



## craven2354 (21 Sep 2012)

I've only recently started cycling when it's dark out and I love it  its so much better on the roads when there's not as many cars about


----------



## RoadieT (21 Sep 2012)

Sorry to say but I am pulling out, too soon after being knocked off my bike and don't have anything to ride at the moment anyway. Hope you all have a blast!


----------



## Gez73 (21 Sep 2012)

Sorry to hear that, get better soon and see you for the next one!! Gez


----------



## DCLane (21 Sep 2012)

Glad someone highlighted this - I've dug out some trouser reflectors. I'll also fit the bike reflector somewhere, even if it's taped on for the night.

Hi-viz overshoes & gloves it is then ...

Roadie T - sorry to hear you're not going to recover. Hope you're better soon and the bike's sorted.


----------



## craven2354 (21 Sep 2012)

Hope you get well soon roadie


----------



## Markymark13 (21 Sep 2012)

This will be my first charity ride. Planning on there and back and to the Trafford Centre and back. I am normally a MTB rider, but recently got a road bike. Should be up to speed by next weekend on it hopefully. Registered on Monday. How long does it take for the pack to arrive?


----------



## middleagecyclist (21 Sep 2012)

10% chance of precipitation for M'cr on 30th according to the Weather Channel :-)


----------



## Powered by Porridge (21 Sep 2012)

middleagecyclist said:


> 10% chance of precipitation for M'cr on 30th according to the Weather Channel :-)


10% chance of precipitation in Manchester? That's a drought! And probably a record as well.


----------



## Powered by Porridge (21 Sep 2012)

RoadieT said:


> Sorry to say but I am pulling out, too soon after being knocked off my bike and don't have anything to ride at the moment anyway. Hope you all have a blast!


Sorry to hear that. Hope you're fully recovered and back on the road soon.


----------



## Gez73 (22 Sep 2012)

Markymark said:


> This will be my first charity ride. Planning on there and back and to the Trafford Centre and back. I am normally a MTB rider, but recently got a road bike. Should be up to speed by next weekend on it hopefully. Registered on Monday. How long does it take for the pack to arrive?


You should get your pack this week, with your rider number. If not they might advise you to collect on the night.


----------



## Markymark13 (22 Sep 2012)

Brilliant, thanks for that. Looking forwards to it now, should be a good ride. Route looks nice aswell.


----------



## Gez73 (22 Sep 2012)

Yeah a nice ride last year and that despite the fairly dismal weather.


----------



## Markymark13 (22 Sep 2012)

Was looking at the pics someone posted earlier looked very wet. Barton square also looked quite slippy for skinny tyres with the wet tiles!


----------



## Gez73 (22 Sep 2012)

Yes wet but no recollection of any mishaps!


----------



## SportMonkey (22 Sep 2012)

Powered by Porridge said:


> It's a good point and well made. My geography of Manchester is pretty vague so I checked the map and it turns out that Barton Square is just under 16 miles from home, most of those miles being on roads I know! So I'll be riding there.
> 
> Where are you in Warrington SportMonkey? As you suggested it, I know you'll be riding there too


Lymm for me, but happy to meet you at the Green Dragon and cycle in from there.


----------



## craven2354 (22 Sep 2012)

Does anybody have a spare rucksack cover? If not I shall go and buy one today d


----------



## Gez73 (22 Sep 2012)

I could get you a hi-vis vest from work if you like. Obviously not as good but will do the job if you don't need a cover for the future.


----------



## craven2354 (22 Sep 2012)

I'm in construction I have loads of those never thought  haha thanks


----------



## Gez73 (22 Sep 2012)

No problem. Gez


----------



## middleagecyclist (23 Sep 2012)

Uh oh! Now up to 20% chance of precipitation for Sunday but still only 10% for Saturday night. Please don't let it rain, please don't let it rain...


----------



## LegsRsore (23 Sep 2012)

I checked earlier and it was looking good for next weekend. Fingers crossed!


----------



## SportMonkey (23 Sep 2012)

My worry is the wind, I've had a terrible evening head wind cycling out of Manc for the last week.


----------



## craven2354 (23 Sep 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2639912

Bbc says no rain 

Do we have a meeting location and meet time yet?


----------



## Gez73 (23 Sep 2012)

Nothing been decided yet. Maybe someone familiar with the layout could suggest something? I really have no ideas as I pretty much stayed put and waited to head off seeing very little of the area. Gez


----------



## craven2354 (23 Sep 2012)

I know where the food court is and where the arcades are in Trafford centre that's all the knowledge I have hahah


----------



## LegsRsore (23 Sep 2012)

There's some naked ladies at the entrance to Barton square (marble ones). Seems a good place to meet..... Providing its not on the course


----------



## Gez73 (23 Sep 2012)

We were sent to a carpark not too far from the square to park when we arrived. Could arrange to meet at one of those. Timewise I would like to have a little time there to soak up the atmosphere. I will look at google maps tooorrow and see if there's somewhere not too close or too far from the startline.


----------



## craven2354 (23 Sep 2012)

I would. Like some time before we set off to

Gez there's a map of Barton square and car park in the welcome pack


----------



## Gez73 (23 Sep 2012)

Ok. Thanks. Will look tomorrow and decide on a place to meet and a rough time. Conscious that if it is raining we will need to meet somewhere dry. There was a covered area to one side of our carpark as I recall. Will look into it tomorrow. Gez


----------



## SportMonkey (23 Sep 2012)

http://goo.gl/maps/AqcrQ

Upper tier, near Selfridges as I suggested, otherwise lower tier. Although I'm quite happy to drink coffee at the Starbucks drive by [sic]. I assume it will be busy, so the earlier the better.


----------



## Gez73 (23 Sep 2012)

Thanks for that SportMonkey. By Upper Tier do you mean inside the building? I don't know the area at all so not sure where you mean. Is Selfridges in the actual Centre itself or Barton Square? I only know of Next being in the Square.


----------



## SportMonkey (23 Sep 2012)

Selfridges is inside, but I mean on the car park outside by it, not inside, hence downstairs if it's raining. It should be the quieter car park at that time of night, and closest to Barton square. The far side will be busy with dining/cinema parking.


----------



## Gez73 (23 Sep 2012)

Understood. That sounds ok then. I'll get there about 11.


----------



## DCLane (23 Sep 2012)

OK - that's the meeting point sorted.

How about the end point? That way we can organise everyone together before a group ride back for those of us who are.

How about:

McDonalds Blackpool at the Edith Centre (behind the Tower) is 24/7, which is a start. (postcode FY1 4PX)

Any other suggestions? Local knowledge needed here! Has anyone got a mother's 3rd cousin's uncle who runs a Blackpool cafe and wants a pile of cyclists early Sunday morning?


----------



## craven2354 (23 Sep 2012)

So meeting point is outside selfridges (inside if it's raining) from around 11pm? 

Do we know how many are returning?


----------



## DCLane (23 Sep 2012)

craven2354 said:


> So meeting point is outside selfridges (inside if it's raining) from around 11pm?
> 
> Do we know how many are returning?


 
As far as I know:

*Andy Baker: 0037*
*DC Lane: 0145*
*Powered by Porridge: 0171*
*Jodee1kenobi: 0260*
*LegsRSore: 0410*
*Gez73: 0686*
*craven2354: 0693*
*SportMonkey*
*middleagedcyclist*

Any not returning / extras?


----------



## SportMonkey (23 Sep 2012)

DCLane said:


> As far as I know:
> 
> *Andy Baker: 0037*
> *DC Lane: 0145*
> ...


 
Me too, no number as yet though


----------



## DCLane (23 Sep 2012)

If you don't get a number, then at least you're riding with us.

I guess anyone else who hasn't got a number can meet us at the meeting point, skip the start and then ride to Blackpool & back.


----------



## Gez73 (24 Sep 2012)

Good stuff. Very windy this morning. Hoping for a less blustery ride next eeek. Debris on road a problem today too. Fingers crossed. Gez


----------



## middleagecyclist (24 Sep 2012)

DCLane said:


> As far as I know:
> 
> *Andy Baker: 0037*
> *DC Lane: 0145*
> ...


Me too but no number thru yet.


----------



## LegsRsore (24 Sep 2012)

I'm not riding back chaps. I've organised my car being there.


----------



## craven2354 (24 Sep 2012)

LegsRsore said:


> I'm not riding back chaps. I've organised my car being there.




You have a knight rider?


----------



## DCLane (24 Sep 2012)

And he's not a number, he's a free man.


----------



## LegsRsore (24 Sep 2012)

He he.

My brother is riding too so we are taking a car up there in the morning and leaving it there. We've then got a lift to the Trafford centre.


----------



## SquareDaff (24 Sep 2012)

Did a dry run over the weekend. Leeds to Scunthorpe. Similar distance and terrain and, luckily for me , the wind turned so I was riding into a 20mph easterly. Managed 50 miles in 2hrs 50 (16mph average) so quite happy with that. Especially so, as I didn't really tire that much (although I have noticed my HR went up in the last 7-8 miles).

A week of rest now so that I'm all ready for Saturday evening/Sunday morning.


----------



## DCLane (24 Sep 2012)

SquareDaff said:


> A week of rest now so that I'm all ready for Saturday evening/Sunday morning.


 
Rest is good - but make sure you at least do a bit of riding.

I'm doing 3 commutes this week instead of 5 (Mon/Wed/Fri).


----------



## Gez73 (24 Sep 2012)

I'm commuting all week but will be ok for Saturday night. Just hoping for better weather.


----------



## LegsRsore (24 Sep 2012)

I'm going to do a couple of 15 mile rides this week. That should keep me loose


----------



## craven2354 (24 Sep 2012)

I'll be riding most of the week as I get bored if I don't go out on the bike


----------



## SportMonkey (24 Sep 2012)

DCLane said:


> If you don't get a number, then at least you're riding with us.
> 
> I guess anyone else who hasn't got a number can meet us at the meeting point, skip the start and then ride to Blackpool & back.


 
I've paid, just waiting on my pack, and a new tyre. The last new tyre catastrophically failed in 50 miles.


----------



## Gez73 (24 Sep 2012)

OK this might be a stupid question but has anyone thought about bringing some sort of lock on this ride. I'm worried I'll be left (behind) and might require to leave my bike to get some food or something. I have a very decent and small Magnum D-lock and a cable that came with it but I'd rather not bother if we're likely to remain together or at least with some of you....the slower some of you in my case!! What's the consensus on this? Gez
ps home now and soaked on way but quite liked it today, I'm ok until I stop so I'll be bringing a full change for the time off the bike in Blackpool and the ride back. One set for each stage I mean.


----------



## Jodee1kenobi (24 Sep 2012)

DCLane said:


> As far as I know:
> 
> *Andy Baker: 0037*
> *DC Lane: 0145*
> ...


 
Sorry I won't be riding back, hubby will be waiting in the car.


----------



## DCLane (24 Sep 2012)

Gez73 said:


> OK this might be a stupid question but has anyone thought about bringing some sort of lock on this ride. I'm worried I'll be left (behind) and might require to leave my bike to get some food or something.


 
I always have a cable lock on the bike - so I'll be bringing that.

Think Blackpool 3.30-4am on a Sunday morning  - I'd suggest some sort of lock is needed.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Sep 2012)

DCLane said:


> Think Blackpool 3.30-4am on a Sunday morning  - I'd suggest some sort of lock is needed.


I suggest not even stopping! 

(Oh, and watching out for wet tramlines too, if you decide to cross over them to check out the new promenade ...)


----------



## SportMonkey (24 Sep 2012)

ColinJ said:


> I suggest not even stopping!
> 
> (Oh, and watching out for* wet tramlines* too, if you decide to cross over them to check out the new promenade ...)


:| the ones on Trafford Park are bad enough.


----------



## craven2354 (24 Sep 2012)

I hate it when I have to cross tram lines ever since I got my wheel trapped in one and fell off like a tw*t  I have a dodgy little cable lock which would be good enough for nipping for something to eat what kind of pace are we looking at doing?


----------



## Gez73 (24 Sep 2012)

I'm thinking about 4 hours each way, maybe a little slower back! If the wind is anything like today I'll be happy to make it back before lunchtime Sunday. Will attach the lock to the bike then but not with the supplied bracket 'cos it's a bit sh1t. Gez


----------



## middleagecyclist (24 Sep 2012)

Gez73 said:


> OK this might be a stupid question but has anyone thought about bringing some sort of lock on this ride.


I wasn't planning to take a lock as my bike will be staying with me except for the brekkie meet up. I would hope if there was a group of us we could post a guard on all the bikes (I would happily volunteer for this as long as someone orders for me!). If we don't manage to meet up i'll just turn round and cycle back anyway. Stops at petrol stations for drinks, etc on the way back I would just take my bike in with me.


----------



## Gez73 (24 Sep 2012)

I found myself stranded last year and only ate what I'd brought at the finish. A bike-buddy system would be ideal. I will bring my lock anyway just in case. I think I can put it in the rack bag without too much hassle. Will bring two keys too just in case. At that time on a Sunday morning I would think there'll be very little to worry about as long as you keep your wits about you.


----------



## craven2354 (24 Sep 2012)

I'll bring my longer lock then one of those code ones with the like 15mm thick wire it will go round 2-3 bikes


----------



## DCLane (24 Sep 2012)

We should be able to lock them all together. I'd suggested the McDonald's behind Blackpool Tower since a) it's open and b) it's public and as long as we're near the window it should be fine. There's bike stands opposite as well: https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=blackpool tower&hl=en&ll=53.814547,-3.054156&spn=0.000006,0.003449&hq=blackpool tower&t=m&z=18&layer=c&cbll=53.814592,-3.054327&panoid=6dVTPMvZamInSmxD4VYiqg&cbp=12,100.49,,0,13.02

I'm aiming for about 3 1/2 hours each way - with a stop for about 30 minutes at Blackpool - but won't be over-doing it.


----------



## middleagecyclist (24 Sep 2012)

DCLane said:


> I'm aiming for about 3 1/2 hours each way - with a stop for about 30 minutes at Blackpool - but won't be over-doing it.


Comfortable ride times for me. Not sure we'll manage just 30 mins at McDonalds though. Reckon we'll not be the only group meeting up for a return ride. Could be a busy place!


----------



## middleagecyclist (24 Sep 2012)

Might be worth exchanging mobile numbers in case of problems meeting up in advance/at Blackpool or mechanicals en route.

If people want to PM me with a mobile number and name, i'll print some A2 sheets halves of A4 with all our contact details and distribute them at the Trafford Centre.


----------



## SportMonkey (24 Sep 2012)

middleagecyclist said:


> Might be worth exchanging mobile numbers in case of problems meeting up in advance/at Blackpool or mechanicals en route.
> 
> If people want to PM me with a mobile number and name, i'll print some A2 sheets with all our contact details and distribute them at the Trafford Centre.


 
A2?! You mind if I use one as a sail?


----------



## middleagecyclist (24 Sep 2012)

SportMonkey said:


> A2?! You mind if I use one as a sail?


Oh no! Of course what I meant to write was: 'halves of A4' but mistyping made it come out as A2 instead. Now corrected. Thanks


----------



## craven2354 (24 Sep 2012)

I'm curious  what bikes will you all be riding?

I'll be on my carrera virtuso I only haven one bike


----------



## DCLane (24 Sep 2012)

Specialized Secteur Comp for me. The Virtuoso's been sold (red one like yours), but I've a Raleigh Airlite 100 as a back-up.


----------



## Gez73 (24 Sep 2012)

Kona Dew Drop, full mudguards and rack with MTX bag with drop down panniers. Hardly a speed machine but it does the job better than my hybrid.


----------



## Jodee1kenobi (24 Sep 2012)

Gez73 said:


> Kona Dew Drop, full mudguards and rack with MTX bag with drop down panniers. Hardly a speed machine but it does the job better than my hybrid.


+1 for the Kona Dew drop  with Carradice saddlebag.


----------



## Gez73 (24 Sep 2012)

I have a Topeak wedge in medium actually wedged between the rack bag and seatpost too. Always liked saddle bags and I keep my p%$#@*re stuff there. The rack bag will have change of base layer and shorts/longs and a small towel and food.


----------



## Jodee1kenobi (24 Sep 2012)

I love my saddle bag! It's amazing what you can stuff in one of those 
I was also thinking of using my small handlebar bag as well, not having done a night ride before I'm not sure exactly how much I will be needing. I tend to over heat quite quickly even in the cold  so will be peeling off layers that need to be stored somewhere.


----------



## craven2354 (24 Sep 2012)

Gez73 said:


> I have a Topeak wedge in medium actually wedged between the rack bag and seatpost too. Always liked saddle bags and I keep my p%$#@*re stuff there. The rack bag will have change of base layer and shorts/longs and a small towel and food.




So you'll have plenty of space on your back to carry my rucksack?  SORTED!!


----------



## Jodee1kenobi (24 Sep 2012)

craven2354 said:


> So you'll have plenty of space on your back to carry my rucksack?  SORTED!!


----------



## Gez73 (24 Sep 2012)

Yeah sure if you don't mind your rucksack getting to Blackpool about an hour after you do!


----------



## middleagecyclist (24 Sep 2012)

Thanks for the PMs coming in with contact details.

As for the ride on the night I will decide on Saturday depending on the weather. I hope to use my Verenti Rhigos 0.3 CF road bike but have no chance of fitting guards so if it is going to be a really, really wet one i'll use my Santos Travelmaster 2.6 Alu tourer/commuter/all rounder wih full length guards.


----------



## craven2354 (24 Sep 2012)

I have mud guards just don't know how to fit them  if it's wet it will stop people riding on my back wheel hehe


----------



## SquareDaff (25 Sep 2012)

I'll be on the Carerra Virago - with a frame bag. As I'm a short ass I can't fit a rear reflector, lights and a saddle bag on the seat post.


----------



## Powered by Porridge (25 Sep 2012)

Unfortunately I'm not going to be able to make it. Some family stuff has come up and I won't be around this weekend. I hope you all have a great time, I'm sure you will. My fingers and toes are crossed for a dry ride for you.


----------



## SportMonkey (25 Sep 2012)

I don't know what I'll be on, I have to face it that my Spesh has finally come to the end of it's rather short life.


----------



## SportMonkey (25 Sep 2012)

craven2354 said:


> I have mud guards just don't know how to fit them  if it's wet it will stop people riding on my back wheel hehe


 
It won't stop me


----------



## Gez73 (25 Sep 2012)

Powered by Porridge said:


> Unfortunately I'm not going to be able to make it. Some family stuff has come up and I won't be around this weekend. I hope you all have a great time, I'm sure you will. My fingers and toes are crossed for a dry ride for you.


Thanks tor that. I hope all is well with you and yours. There's about seven hundred sets of fingers crossed for a dry ride. Only plus is that it's not stopped today and can't possibly continue for much longer. Gez


----------



## SportMonkey (25 Sep 2012)

Gez73 said:


> Thanks tor that. I hope all is well with you and yours. There's about seven hundred sets of fingers crossed for a dry ride. Only plus is that it's not stopped today and can't possibly continue for much longer. Gez


 
You jinxed it now.


----------



## middleagecyclist (25 Sep 2012)

My numbers up...I mean arrived - 0823.

Now, I hesitate to ask but since we will be riding in a group and so will be trying to stick together can we agree on RLJing. I know we are supposed to obey the rules of the road (of course) and so I plan to stop for red lights. However, it will be the middle of the night and if no cars are about then personally I don't usually wait for xx minutes at an empty junction for a green light. What do others think/plan?


----------



## Jodee1kenobi (25 Sep 2012)

DCLane said:


> I'm aiming for about 3 1/2 hours each way - with a stop for about 30 minutes at Blackpool - but won't be over-doing it.


 
 And you won't be over doing it! 

My average will be somewhat lower than that me thinks.


----------



## Gez73 (25 Sep 2012)

They had marshals at some of the main junctions but as you say if there is nowt coming there should be no problem jumping the odd red. We all want a decent flowing ride I think. Not used to jumping myself as I commute in traffic mostly but I can understand the frustration and near constant breaking of the fluidity when there's no real need. So in conclusion I vote Yes but only if absolutely safe. There's a lot of light-free lanes on the route anyway.


----------



## DCLane (25 Sep 2012)

One of my (few) rules is that I don't RLJ. However, we'll probably end up getting waved through by a marshal.

On the ride back I'd suggest we don't RLJ.


----------



## DCLane (25 Sep 2012)

Jodee1kenobi said:


> And you won't be over doing it!
> 
> My average will be somewhat lower than that me thinks.


 
Wait and see. It's an almost flat route and I'm doing a 60-mile very hilly route in 3 hours 30 mins each Saturday at the moment. You'll probably be surprised how quick you are, although since it's dark the top speed will be lower.


----------



## Gez73 (25 Sep 2012)

Yes that's a sensible idea, not to RLJ outside of the main ride. It will be a little busier on the way back too in relation to other traffic so no way on the way back. They are keen to keep the route within the Rules Of The Road and may not be that keen to wave us through even in safe situations. We can see the lie of the land on the night. I'm not in any rush to get there.


----------



## craven2354 (25 Sep 2012)

Are we taking the same route back? The marshals will still be out until 8 am


----------



## DCLane (25 Sep 2012)

craven2354 said:


> Are we taking the same route back? The marshals will still be out until 8 am


 
I'm suggesting we do - it'll make things easier at least!


----------



## middleagecyclist (25 Sep 2012)

craven2354 said:


> Are we taking the same route back? The marshals will still be out until 8 am


Fine by me. I'll be peeling off from Swinton on the return and heading home for Prestwich.


----------



## craven2354 (25 Sep 2012)

DCLane said:


> Wait and see. It's an almost flat route and I'm doing a 60-mile very hilly route in 3 hours 30 mins each Saturday at the moment. You'll probably be surprised how quick you are, although since it's dark the top speed will be lower.




You can do 17 avg When climbing that course. I bow to you


----------



## SportMonkey (25 Sep 2012)

I may be coming single speed. 17mph should be achievable.

Oh and I'm 0765!


----------



## craven2354 (25 Sep 2012)

I was talking about his etape Pennines ride


----------



## Gez73 (25 Sep 2012)

I doubt the marshals will be out until 8. You're expected to be at Blackpool by then so there should only be marshals within a few miles of Blackpool at that stage. If we arrive and leave early enough we should manage. My worry last year when I was going to return was finding myself travelling down the route on a one way road I couldn't use coming back. We should be ok though. It will be brightening up for the latter part of the return weather permitting. Have we all submitted our mobile numbers to Middleagecyclist?


----------



## craven2354 (25 Sep 2012)

Gez I was only quoting what it says in my welcome pack


----------



## middleagecyclist (25 Sep 2012)

Gez73 said:


> Have we all submitted our mobile numbers to Middleagecyclist?


Not all yet but getting near. I'll PM those that haven't on Friday and chase them up.


----------



## Markymark13 (25 Sep 2012)

My pack arrived this morning apparently. Looking forwards to finishing work to have a read through it and see what my number is. Bring on Saturday.


----------



## Gez73 (25 Sep 2012)

craven2354 said:


> Gez I was only quoting what it says in my welcome pack


I know. Last year the marshals seemed to not hang around too long. I think it's wise not to depend on having them there for the whole of the return. The rest stops close at various times and I assume the marshals leave their posts in the same order. We will be fine getting back regardless. Sorry if I sounded contradictory.


----------



## craven2354 (25 Sep 2012)

middleagecyclist said:


> Not all yet but getting near. I'll PM those that haven't on Friday and chase them up.




Did you get mine ok?


----------



## craven2354 (25 Sep 2012)

Gez73 said:


> I know. Last year the marshals seemed to not hang around too long. I think it's wise not to depend on having them there for the whole of the return. The rest stops close at various times and I assume the marshals leave their posts in the same order. We will be fine getting back regardless. Sorry if I sounded contradictory.




I don't think we need them on the way back anyways  you didn't sound contradictory don't worry


----------



## DCLane (25 Sep 2012)

craven2354 said:


> I was talking about his etape Pennines ride


 
The Etape Pennines will be slower - I'm hitting decent times on my Saturday am training including Holme Moss though.


----------



## craven2354 (25 Sep 2012)

I wish I could get up Holme moss haha


----------



## DCLane (25 Sep 2012)

craven2354 said:


> I wish I could get up Holme moss haha


 
It's OK to do - spin steadily away and don't rush it. I go up the steep side from Holmfirth but the other side should be OK as well.


----------



## middleagecyclist (26 Sep 2012)

craven2354 said:


> Did you get mine ok?


So far I have details for:

DC Lane
SportMonkey
SquareDaff
Gez73
Craven2354

If anyone else plans to join the group for the ride there +/- back to M'cr please PM me your mobile number and name.

Thanks


----------



## SquareDaff (26 Sep 2012)

Getting my race number laminated at work today - the forecast I've seen says "Rain"


----------



## Gez73 (26 Sep 2012)

I've already done mine. Hole-punched too. I don't do safety pins on my bike gear. Will use cable ties to the bars. Not done anything with map but shouldn't need it really. Gez


----------



## SquareDaff (26 Sep 2012)

Weren't the BHF supposed to be sending out a digital version of that map for Garmins and the like? Haven't seen one yet. If not I've created what I think is the route and it's attached earlier in this thread.


----------



## Gez73 (26 Sep 2012)

I did get an email with various bits and I think the route was on there in some format or other. Never read it to be honest. Gez


----------



## DCLane (26 Sep 2012)

SquareDaff said:


> Weren't the BHF supposed to be sending out a digital version of that map for Garmins and the like? Haven't seen one yet. If not I've created what I think is the route and it's attached earlier in this thread.


 
It's on their website (and on my Bryton): http://www.bhf.org.uk/publications/view-publication.aspx?ps=1002031



SquareDaff said:


> Getting my race number laminated at work today - the forecast I've seen says "Rain"


 
Looks like >Blackpool dry, >Manchester wet. I _might_ chance it in a l/s base layer, s/s CycleChat jersey and gilet.


----------



## SquareDaff (26 Sep 2012)

DCLane said:


> It's on their website (and on my Bryton): http://www.bhf.org.uk/publications/view-publication.aspx?ps=1002031
> Looks like >Blackpool dry, >Manchester wet. I _might_ chance it in a l/s base layer, s/s CycleChat jersey and gilet.


Thanks for the link - that'll be going on my Edge 800 shortly.
Undecided on kit for me as yet.Need to see some nighttime tempertature predictions.


----------



## craven2354 (26 Sep 2012)

I was wondering how to attach the number as I don't plan on sticking pins through my top  cables ties should do the job


----------



## SquareDaff (27 Sep 2012)

What equipment are people carrying with them: I'll have the usual multi tool, link extractor, tyre levels, repair patches, spare inner tube, spare links and extra batteries. Anything else I should be considering?


----------



## craven2354 (27 Sep 2012)

I was going to bring 3 inner tubes and tyre levers should I be bringing more?


----------



## Markymark13 (27 Sep 2012)

SquareDaff said:


> What equipment are people carrying with them: I'll have the usual multi tool, link extractor, tyre levels, repair patches, spare inner tube, spare links and extra batteries. Anything else I should be considering?



I am taking the same as you, plus some Allen keys.


----------



## Gez73 (27 Sep 2012)

The usual stuff as mentioned plus : a third (spare) inner tube, a spare front light. I've also put the emergency number in my phone just in case I need to use it. Beyond that just a spare change of base layer, gels and lucozade tablets, some other food and a small towel, probably not required but last year I got very cold very quickly once off the bike on the coast. I have spare reflective bands if anyone feels they'd need them. Using the drop-down panniers rack bag so not scrimping on what I bring. Better to have than to seek.


----------



## craven2354 (27 Sep 2012)

How many gels are you bringing gez? I bought a box of them as it was cheaper don't wanna be short tho


----------



## DCLane (27 Sep 2012)

I've got a couple of gels, but will rely on a protein bar and the usual mini malt loaves 

A bag of Jelly Babies to share is also a probability


----------



## middleagecyclist (27 Sep 2012)

Gez73 said:


> Using the drop-down panniers rack bag so not scrimping on what I bring. Better to have than to seek.


I am pulling a Carry Freedom trailer with a tent and camping kit and camp stove. Just in case.


----------



## Markymark13 (27 Sep 2012)

middleagecyclist said:


> I am pulling a Carry Freedom trailer with a tent and camping kit and camp stove. Just in case.



Lol


----------



## Gez73 (27 Sep 2012)

I've got more gels than I'll bring but will probably bring about 5. Have some jelly beans too and will bring some malt loaf to keep the 'bonk' at bay. Not thought about camping kit though, Blackpool's full of B&B's isn't it?


----------



## middleagecyclist (27 Sep 2012)

Markymark said:


> Lol


Markymark

You may be a new member to these 'ere parts but that is no excuse. If you read a post which gives you a laugh, etc it is custom to give it a 'like' and not just reply with an "LOL" or similar comment.

Thanks for your LOL.

No apology needed.

Thanks


----------



## Markymark13 (27 Sep 2012)

That's fine because no apology is forthcoming. Lighten up and get down from your high horse...


----------



## Gez73 (27 Sep 2012)

That deserved a 'like'.


----------



## DCLane (27 Sep 2012)

Gez73 said:


> That deserved a 'like'.


 
Or an 'ignore'


----------



## middleagecyclist (27 Sep 2012)

Markymark said:


> That's fine because no apology is forthcoming. Lighten up and get down from your high horse...


I like your LOL. I was having a laugh. Don't ride horses!


----------



## middleagecyclist (27 Sep 2012)

Anyway. After my little misjudged attempt at humour and wanting to move on, I would like to make it known I am taking four gels (varied flavours), a large Chelsea Bun and one bottle of water. I may well top this up with some jelly beans/midget jems/wine gums as available from garages en route.


----------



## Markymark13 (27 Sep 2012)

middleagecyclist said:


> I like your LOL. I was having a laugh. Don't ride horses!



Fair enough, I took it the wrong way. Sorry about that.

Is no one else taking sandwiches for at a stop?


----------



## craven2354 (27 Sep 2012)

Markymark said:


> Fair enough, I took it the wrong way. Sorry about that.
> 
> Is no one else taking sandwiches for at a stop?



No but I will happily eat the ones you bring


----------



## middleagecyclist (27 Sep 2012)

Markymark said:


> Fair enough, I took it the wrong way. Sorry about that.


Phew! Reading it again I can see how badly it comes across despite my little winky, smiley face at the end



Markymark said:


> Is no one else taking sandwiches for at a stop?


Not for me. I want something I can just stuff in a jersey pocket. However, if we go to McDonalds I intend to have one Double Sausage and Egg McMuffin. Or maybe two!


----------



## middleagecyclist (27 Sep 2012)

What's the concensus if the P*****re Fairy visits anyone. Are we going to stop en masse? I'm happy to wait around myself and lend moral support.


----------



## Gez73 (28 Sep 2012)

I can do two double sausage and egg McMuffins but the egg has to come out of the second one. Hash browns I'm not fussed about. Yes I think stopping for each othets 'visits' is a good idea. Maybe a buddy system in pairs or threes? Gez


----------



## craven2354 (28 Sep 2012)

How's to weather looking?


----------



## Gez73 (28 Sep 2012)

Last time I checked dry on way out and a good chance of rain on return. Will wear overshoes for warmth if not wet. Got caught this morning too.


----------



## SquareDaff (28 Sep 2012)

Last time I looked drizzle overnight - full rain expected around 6-7am.
I'm tempted to carry jam sandwiches as my "fuel" of choice


----------



## davefb (28 Sep 2012)

the event got a mention on radio lancashire this morning... theres 900 signed up, compared to 600 last year..

apparently the first are expected in blackpool around 330am.. tbh that sounded a bit slow for some of the guys on here 

thought about doing it, but am going john bishop on saturday. ( well thats my excuse anyway  )


----------



## Gez73 (28 Sep 2012)

At £30 a head that's a lot of money. There'll be even more who haven't bothered to register. Should be a great ride.


----------



## PrestonCycleMan (28 Sep 2012)

DCLane said:


> It's on their website (and on my Bryton): http://www.bhf.org.uk/publications/view-publication.aspx?ps=1002031



Does anyone use mapmyride? I have been trying to upload the gpx file from the bhf website but not having much luck - can anyone shed any light?


----------



## AndyBaker (28 Sep 2012)

If anybody uses Endomondo, I've added the route here http://www.endomondo.com/routes/95895679

This isn't an import of the route, but copied with lots of clicking so E&OE.


----------



## LegsRsore (28 Sep 2012)

Bike cleaned: check
Bag packed: check
Clothes ready: check
Excited: check


----------



## craven2354 (28 Sep 2012)

Ima nip out on mine try some of my new gear out give the bike a good clean tomorrow and we will be good


----------



## Markymark13 (28 Sep 2012)

Not been out on mine since last weekend so went for a quick 15 miler up in the hills near mossley tonight. Just got to tweak rear derailleur as can't get it onto the 12t cog. Was only my third time on the bike like.

Looking forwards to tomorrow now! Weather looks good aswell!


----------



## Gez73 (28 Sep 2012)

Cleaned and oiled still need to pack and take spin out tomorrow. Thinking it will probably take ages to get 900 riders out in any sort of order so should consider getting to start early? Still Selfridges car park for 11-ish?


----------



## middleagecyclist (28 Sep 2012)

Gez73 said:


> Still Selfridges car park for 11-ish?


Good for me.


----------



## Markymark13 (28 Sep 2012)

Gez73 said:


> Cleaned and oiled still need to pack and take spin out tomorrow. Thinking it will probably take ages to get 900 riders out in any sort of order so should consider getting to start early? Still Selfridges car park for 11-ish?



Did I read somewhere that they were releasing 40 people every 2 minutes?


----------



## craven2354 (28 Sep 2012)

Did 18 miles my bib longs are great lovely and warm a tad to big but hey the under layer from aldi makes me chaffee? If that's how it spelt so I'm thinking I'll put my big shorts under my base layer en bib longs ontop should be lovely and snug


----------



## middleagecyclist (28 Sep 2012)

My eBay Cree light has not arrived 
Tempted to pop into Evans tomorrow and pick up a Hope Vision 
Probably overkill for this route but good back up for future Audax rides 
What to do?


----------



## Markymark13 (28 Sep 2012)

Cycling shorts for me on the bottom with a base layer, jersey and jacket on top. I dont get on with long bibs. Might be a bit chilly near the coast like before the turn around.


----------



## craven2354 (28 Sep 2012)

My theory being I can take bib longs of if they irate me but can't put them on if I don't bring if I get chilly


----------



## Markymark13 (28 Sep 2012)

middleagecyclist said:


> My eBay Cree light has not arrived
> Tempted to pop into Evans tomorrow and pick up a Hope Vision
> Probably overkill for this route but good back up for future Audax rides
> What to do?



You would be like a human torch with that lol. Wish I had enough cash for a top notch light like that.


----------



## craven2354 (28 Sep 2012)

Just bring a long extension lead and a neon light


----------



## SportMonkey (28 Sep 2012)

I shall be doing this single speed


----------



## middleagecyclist (28 Sep 2012)

Markymark said:


> You would be like a human torch with that lol. Wish I had enough cash for a top notch light like that.


It's a very nice light although not the brightest against some of the cheaper Cree lights. Tempted to get one though as it can run on alkaline or rechargeable AAs and so very handy for long Audax night rides without having to rely on mains charging. To be fair my old CatEye Singleshot and some Knog Frog's would do the Blackpool ride very nicely. Just trying to justify the expense I suppose


----------



## middleagecyclist (28 Sep 2012)

SportMonkey said:


> I shall be doing this single speed


Impressed I am!


----------



## SportMonkey (28 Sep 2012)

middleagecyclist said:


> Impressed I am!



I have no other option. Wifey won't let me buy a new bike until I'm back from the Formula 1 in Austin, bloody work.


----------



## Markymark13 (28 Sep 2012)

SportMonkey said:


> I shall be doing this single speed



Rather you than me lol. Good luck.


----------



## Markymark13 (28 Sep 2012)

It off topic, but what is an audax? Was a mtber until a few weeks ago.


----------



## craven2354 (28 Sep 2012)

Just been called into work for a few hours tomorrow :@ there goes my rest day


----------



## middleagecyclist (28 Sep 2012)

Markymark said:


> It off topic, but what is an audax? Was a mtber until a few weeks ago.


Audax. Mainly self supported distance rides against the clock. Typical lengths 200km, 300km, 400km, 600km and the biggie for next year the London-Edinburgh-London or LEL - a 116 hour, 1400km event.


----------



## Markymark13 (28 Sep 2012)

middleagecyclist said:


> Audax. Mainly self supported distance rides against the clock. Typical lengths 200km, 300km, 400km, 600km and the biggie for next year the London-Edinburgh-London or LEL - a 116 hour, 1400km event.



Oh ok thanks, sounds good fun. Hard, but fun.


----------



## Gez73 (28 Sep 2012)

Markymark said:


> Did I read somewhere that they were releasing 40 people every 2 minutes?


Not sure how many they can release in one go. Thought it was about twenty last year. We'll be queueing round the building just to get to the start, the just released ones will be passing us as we wait to head off! Reckon it will take the best part of an hour or more to get everyone out. Still reckon they have to stagger the amounts released at any time for safety and that. 
Selfridges at 11 it is then.


----------



## Markymark13 (28 Sep 2012)

Gez73 said:


> Not sure how many they can release in one go. Thought it was about twenty last year. We'll be queueing round the building just to get to the start, the just released ones will be passing us as we wait to head off! Reckon it will take the best part of an hour or more to get everyone out. Still reckon they have to stagger the amounts released at any time for safety and that.
> Selfridges at 11 it is then.



Thanks for that. Got about 15 mile ride to get there so will aim for 11ish or just after.


----------



## Gez73 (28 Sep 2012)

Markymark said:


> Thanks for that. Got about 15 mile ride to get there so will aim for 11ish or just after.


We'll wait for you!


----------



## craven2354 (28 Sep 2012)

Hope tommorow night is like tonight nice and dry


----------



## Gez73 (28 Sep 2012)

It's not dry here, but then....... it's not tomorrow night either!!


----------



## middleagecyclist (29 Sep 2012)

Woke with streaming head cold. Not good timing!


----------



## middleagecyclist (29 Sep 2012)

Just have contact details for:

DC Lane
SportMonkey
SquareDaff
Gez73
Craven2354

If anyone else plans to join the group ride would you be able to PM me your first name and mobile number please. If nothing else, it might make it easy meeting up if someone is running late.

Thanks


----------



## DCLane (29 Sep 2012)

middleagecyclist said:


> Woke with streaming head cold. Not good timing!


]]

I've woken with one as well. Hope to be OK.


----------



## Gez73 (29 Sep 2012)

Sweat those colds out tonight!! I'm feeling a little nervy today but it will pass once on the bike. Bright here today but likely to be cold later.


----------



## craven2354 (29 Sep 2012)

I'm all packed and ready if you've got 18-23c tyres I have plenty of tubes so don't worry about p€%#$ur&s  just need some food what do you recommend? Got gels and drink


----------



## Gez73 (29 Sep 2012)

Malt loaf, sweets and some peanuts.


----------



## LegsRsore (29 Sep 2012)

I'm not sure I've made it clear, but tonight I'll be riding with my brother. One or two of you may pass us so say hi. (number 0410)


----------



## middleagecyclist (29 Sep 2012)

craven2354 said:


> I'm all packed and ready if you've got 18-23c tyres I have plenty of tubes so don't worry about p€%#$ur&s  just need some food what do you recommend? Got gels and drink


Got two tubes which I hope is two too many. If I have to call on you for a spare I'll be a very sad cyclist indeed. You may need to change the tube for me 

I have 4 gels, 2 Chelsea Buns and 1 bottle of water. I may pick up sweets on the way depending on how I am feeling.


----------



## David_widnes (29 Sep 2012)

all set now just bought a new front light and some bananas - im riding with 2 friends back to Warrington straight after so if anyone is thinking of do the same journey were happy to team up.


----------



## Gez73 (29 Sep 2012)

I'm bringing loads of sweets for sharing so don't worry. Windy down here today but very bright and sunny. Hopeful for a dry and fairly wind-free run down at least.


----------



## PrestonCycleMan (29 Sep 2012)

Blowing a gale in Blackpool at the moment - hope that eases off...


----------



## craven2354 (29 Sep 2012)

I think ima try and get my head down for abit otherwise I'll be shattered


----------



## SquareDaff (29 Sep 2012)

All set at this end. Gonna get there about 10:45 ish tonight so will meet you all at Selfridges at 11pm. 

Spares wise I've packed: 1 x spare 19-25mm inner tube, repair patches, 2 x tyre levers, 1 link removal tool, 1 multi tool, 2 spare AAA batteries, 2 spare 10 speed shimano links and 4 tie wraps. Hopefully that should cover all eventualities. 

Clothing wise: wearing my bib shorts, winter socks, removable leggings, compression base layer top, red night vision long sleeved top, full fingered gloves, clear glasses and white cycle helmet. Will have a rain jacket in the back pocket. 

Lights wise - have an RSP Asteri 3 rechargeable front light which I know is good for 7 hours on full power and an RSP Radient (also rechargeable) on the back. Have a Moon Gem 2.0 and a battery powered RSP Astrum as backups. 

Just going to pop out and get some snack bars - and going to use one bottle of normal cordial for drinking. 
Hopefully I've not forgotten anything.

Some friends from that way on say it's nice in Blackpool at the moment but a little windy - hopefully the wind will die down tonight. The forecast says to expect rain around 7am.

See you all later.


----------



## Gez73 (29 Sep 2012)

Just finishing up my packing here. See you all later. Gez


----------



## DCLane (29 Sep 2012)

99% prepped; bike has two rear lights, two front (Cree & Cateye Uno for legality) plus spare batteries.

Got two tubes but multi-tool's broken  (ah well, in anyway)

Food ready but someone's eaten my mini malt loaves 

Clothing wise - got clothing ready plus a change for when we get back to Manchester.

See you at 11pm.


----------



## Houthakker (29 Sep 2012)

Good luck to everyone doing this tonight. Ive just been out for an hour and came back fron the tower to Lytham, hope the wind dies down before you are all going the other way, as its a brisk headwind!


----------



## Ryan Alexander (29 Sep 2012)

Would it be ok for me to meet you guys I'll be doing the return journey and hope to Break sub 3 hours on way there


----------



## middleagecyclist (29 Sep 2012)

Nap time!


----------



## craven2354 (29 Sep 2012)

Just watching the clock go round haha  don't think we have a meet up place for the return journey yet


----------



## Ryan Alexander (29 Sep 2012)

I wouldn't mind doing the journey and return up to you guys if I can tag along?


----------



## craven2354 (29 Sep 2012)

Sure but I don't think we"ll be hitting sub 3 more like 3:30/4 hours


----------



## Ryan Alexander (29 Sep 2012)

I'd rather go slower in a group than quicker solo at night  I'll be wearing leg warmers. Livestrong short bibs. Yellow andggrey jersey with arm warmers on a black and yellow carrera tdf


----------



## Gez73 (29 Sep 2012)

Welcome Ryan, looking forward to meeting you with the others. Selfridges at about 11. Look for CycleChat jerseys and a lot of nervous jittering. Didn't sleep at all but eating in a mo so at least that's something.


----------



## Ryan Alexander (29 Sep 2012)

Yeah I'll say hello. Couldn't sleep as I'm very excited. I'll pay get my number and come meet you all. Can't wait. Done a few 100 miles so I should see this one out easy fingers crossed


----------



## craven2354 (29 Sep 2012)

I tried to sleep didn't go well will have to dedicate all tommorow to sleeping time  how many is that now we got. Few


----------



## Ryan Alexander (29 Sep 2012)

Yeah I might have 2 friends coming unsure yet.


----------



## SportMonkey (29 Sep 2012)

I'll be in a bright yellow top too. Nervous.


----------



## Ryan Alexander (29 Sep 2012)

You guys using strata or endo?


----------



## craven2354 (29 Sep 2012)

I'll be using cyclemeter then upload to strava later as cycle uses less battery then strava


----------



## SportMonkey (29 Sep 2012)

I've got a Bryton, will upload to both when I'm home.


----------



## DCLane (29 Sep 2012)

Strava (and a Bryton).

Leaving shortly. See you soon.


----------



## Gez73 (29 Sep 2012)

See you soon, Gez


----------



## LegsRsore (30 Sep 2012)

Well done chaps. I completed the ride in 3:28:26 which I am over the moon with. It was only 6 weeks ago that I almost puked on a 4 mile ride!

How did you all do?


----------



## middleagecyclist (30 Sep 2012)

Not the fastest but my Strava segment gives me a time of 2hrs 49 mins with an average speed of 18.3mph. I believe some other CCers managed to beat me arrive 10 mins earlier. Still quite chuffed with myself. The ride back was not so nice though!


----------



## craven2354 (30 Sep 2012)

I did 3 hours there 4 hours back


----------



## DCLane (30 Sep 2012)

I'll update later - but there in 2 hours 39 min 24 secs. Think I was the fastest.

Back in 3 hours 49.

Next time SportMonkey says it'll be a slow and steady ride ...


----------



## LegsRsore (30 Sep 2012)

Did anything exciting happen on your ride?

I donated 2 inner tubes to a lad with double flat tyres  about 2 miles before the final stop. He hit a pothole in the dark. That was unlucky!

I spent the entire race riding near a guy in a tron suit. Awesome suit..... I want one.


----------



## SquareDaff (30 Sep 2012)

I did 2hrs 40mins 7secs. Hell of an increase in pace for me (average 19.3mph) but really enjoyed it. Thanks for letting me tag along and well done to everyone.


----------



## DCLane (30 Sep 2012)

LegsRsore said:


> I spent the entire race riding near a guy in a tron suit. Awesome suit..... I want one.


 
Me too; http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TRON-T-SH...pt=UK_Men_s_T_Shirts&var=&hash=item27b7d17333


----------



## Gez73 (30 Sep 2012)

I managed a very decent 3h 20 mins, chuffed to bits but knees are aching now, soaked on way back then dried out a bit then soaked again. Great to meet you all an see Tron man too!! Incredibly windy at the finish, they were trying (and failing) to set up a weather instrument of some sort to see how strong the wind was. Great event, maybe next time I'll manage to keep up with the rest of you! Gez


----------



## middleagecyclist (30 Sep 2012)

Gez73 said:


> ...Incredibly windy at the finish, they were trying (and failing) to set up a weather instrument of some sort to see how strong the wind was.


We were cycling back against _that_ headwind and rain on Blackpool front. Horrible!

Did you tag onto someone to ride back with? There were a few others we saw with the same idea of making it a 'there and back'.


----------



## Gez73 (30 Sep 2012)

No ended up doing a detour and adding about an hour and a half to my return trip. Used the original road signs initially to get back but got lost. Eventually got on the route and found Deansgate and made my way to Hadfield from there. I only saw a couple of riders returning on my way back. The last outward bound rider I saw was at about 05:20 with at least about 2/3 hours for them to do. Bless. Number still on bars, must remove before commute tomorrow. Enjoy your recoveries! Gez


----------



## Gez73 (30 Sep 2012)

Smallest CC jersey in the World (it really is!) pictured centre!


----------



## craven2354 (30 Sep 2012)

DCLane said:


> I'll update later - but there in 2 hours 39 min 24 secs. Think I was the fastest.
> 
> Back in 3 hours 49.
> 
> Next time SportMonkey says it'll be a slow and steady ride ...


 
somebodys made a segments the lenght of the route so you will be able to find out if you was fastest


----------



## SportMonkey (30 Sep 2012)

DCLane said:


> I'll update later - but there in 2 hours 39 min 24 secs. Think I was the fastest.
> 
> Back in 3 hours 49.
> 
> Next time SportMonkey says it'll be a slow and steady ride ...


 
Can't be my fault, I was on single speed. 2 hrs 42 mins for me. I just couldn't go above 25mph on the front.


----------



## middleagecyclist (30 Sep 2012)

craven2354 said:


> somebodys made a segments the lenght of the route so you will be able to find out if you was fastest


Err...that would be me


----------



## craven2354 (30 Sep 2012)

middleagecyclist said:


> Err...that would be me



Im 6th at the moment I imagine I will slip down the rankings as people upload there rides


----------



## DCLane (30 Sep 2012)

Currently KOM on Strava; http://app.strava.com/rides/23587936#421216296

Woohoo. My first KOM  in the


Gez73 said:


> Smallest CC jersey in the World (it really is!) pictured centre!


----------



## LegsRsore (30 Sep 2012)

Some amazing times chaps, well done!

Maybe next year I can challenge you


----------



## Davehateshills (30 Sep 2012)

DCLane said:


> Currently KOM on Strava; http://app.strava.com/rides/23587936#421216296
> 
> Woohoo. My first KOM  in the


 
Just give you some Kudos for this...... you deserve it!


----------



## middleagecyclist (30 Sep 2012)

LegsRsore said:


> Some amazing times chaps, well done!
> 
> Maybe next year I can challenge you


I was only planning on doing a comfortable 3hrs 30 mins (ish) rather than a sub 3 hrs I achieved. It was nice drafting groups for a spell and then chasing others down. Really brought out my competitive side as I normally cycle solo.


----------



## 400bhp (30 Sep 2012)

Great effort!! I saw some signs up around Wardley yesterday warning drivers about you lot (night cyclists).

Did Sportmonkey sprint off with a couple of miles to go?


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (30 Sep 2012)

I did 3hours 18n mins which I was pretty happy with. First time in aboit 20 years I have done over 30 miles, I was hoping to do it in less than 4 hours so I am a happy bunny. Hope to do less than 3 hours next year as I will have a years training under my belt!


----------



## DCLane (30 Sep 2012)

Now I've had a bit of sleep, I'd better do a write-up:

We'd arranged to meet at the 1st floor of Selfridges, only I couldn't find a way up apart from a non-functioning escalator. Another rider was there (Craven2354) so we waited - we had 9 CC riders in total at the start. The weather was dry, with little wind, which was great.

We got out in the 7th group of 40 so there were approx. 240 riders ahead with the first ones having a 14 minute head start. The first few miles were mainly passing a number of slower MTB riders at a decent, if not quick, pace. Then the pace seemed to pick up and there was a group of 4 CC-ers in the front group (SportMonkey, myself, Craven2354 & SquareDaff). We seemed to pass a lot of people and SportMonkey upped the pace. Or at least I blame him even though he was on single speed 

After about 90 minutes it was evident we were near the front, which was confirmed when a marshal said there were about 10 ahead. Slowly but surely we kept passing people, who tried to draft us but failed , until we hit the seafront. There I think the sea air got to my head and I spotted a couple of people in the distance, so off I shot after them  . SportMonkey was slowing a little - mind you, on single speed I wasn't surprised. Craven2354 and SquareDaff had caught back up as well.



400bhp said:


> Did Sportmonkey sprint off with a couple of miles to go?


 - nope. That was me this time, with about 9 miles to go. Mind you, if he'd been on a geared bike ....... 
That was a chase, particularly when they saw me coming.  We hit the seafront lights and were flying, the distance slowly shrinking - 28-30mph on Blackpool seafront! I passed them with about a mile to go, with a "hello boys". They were more than a bit disappointed to have been caught (we also passed them on the way back  ). I then saw 3 riders up ahead but couldn't catch them with a mile to go. So, 4th back but seemingly the quickest time so far and arrived at 2.55am. Drizzle had started by now.

The BHF ladies at the finish were shocked at seeing bikes - they weren't expecting the first riders until 3.30am.

We waited in McDonalds and picked up Markymark and Middleagedcyclist - with 5 of us riding back (SquareDaff sensibly had his wife pick him up). The revellers did think we were either odd/heroes/lunatics (take your pick) but at least our lycra didn't stand out. The bikes were safe outside as well - they were more interested in burgers and fries. Along the seafront it was hard, with a tough headwind. We pretty much all needed to take a turn. The rain then set in and Middleagedcyclist left us for his own route back. I'm grateful to SportMonkey for directions, even if they were a bit round-a-bout since I hadn't a clue where I was going. In fact, I'd probably still be there. We saw a few riders doing at least part of the route back, but not a huge number. Also, there were a few riders still en route to Blackpool when we were halfway back 

We got back to the Trafford Centre at around 7.30am, coming back in 3 hours 49 - and thanks to Krispy Kreme for free coffee and doughnuts. 

All in all, a good night. Hopefully all the CC-ers made it back OK and hope to see you again.


----------



## middleagecyclist (30 Sep 2012)

Nice write up.


DCLane said:


> We waited in McDonalds and picked up Markymark and Middleagedcyclist...


I caught up with you tearaways on the finish line 12 mins after you got in. What happened to: 'Let's have a comfortable ride and aim for 3hrs 30 mins' eh? 

I had a good ride home alone after dropping off the back at Adlington. I needed a hot drink and chance to ring the water out of my jersey and gloves. It had stopped raining by the time I set off 20 mins later so i was quite happy!



DCLane said:


> All in all, a good night. Hopefully all the CC-ers made it back OK and hope to see you again.


 
Here's to next year?


----------



## DCLane (30 Sep 2012)

middleagecyclist said:


> Nice write up.
> I caught up with you tearaways on the finish line 12 mins after you got in. What happened to: 'Let's have a comfortable ride and aim for 3hrs 30 mins' eh?


 
I blame Ed. But then I'm probably as guilty. After about 10 miles he had the look of "I want to be the first single speed to finish" and I sort of went along with it, so mea culpa 



middleagecyclist said:


> Here's to next year?


 
It'd be good to have a turnout of 20-30 all in CC jerseys.


----------



## SportMonkey (30 Sep 2012)

DCLane said:


> I blame Ed. But then I'm probably as guilty. After about 10 miles he had the look of "I want to be the first single speed to finish" and I sort of went along with it so mea culpa


 
I'll take a good portion of the blame, it did just happen though.




DCLane said:


> It'd be good to have a turnout of 20-30 all in CC jerseys.


 
Yehp, at least then everyone would know who was sailing past them.


----------



## Gez73 (30 Sep 2012)

A great night had by all. Totally stoked with my own time so all good. Well done to all you early finishers. The Announcer did say that they hadn't expected anyone before 3:30 so very well done there. Great to put faces to names and meet you all. Good luck for your Etape DCLane!
Gez


----------



## SquareDaff (30 Sep 2012)

I was surprised by the average speed I managed. 19.3mph. When I've been training I've been averaging around 16mph. Seeing all those red lights in front of me must have just lit the competitive demon inside  .

Just want to say a big thanks for the welcome I got from you all on my first (and hopefully not last) outing with all of you. Enjoyed every second of it and the time just flew by. As for the pace - I think I was as guilty of increasing it as anyone. Just saw you lot slowing very slightly after bursts of speed and figured you wanted me to take my turn at the front to keep the momentum going.

Also thanks to Ryan who I was pretty much shadowing all the way there. We should now be called the "Carrera Twins" . I'm definately the Danny DeVito while he's the taller, leaner Arnie lol

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## SquareDaff (30 Sep 2012)

Me at the finish - before the heavens opened.


----------



## middleagecyclist (1 Oct 2012)

Martin Archer said:


> I did 3hours 18n mins which I was pretty happy with. First time in aboit 20 years I have done over 30 miles, I was hoping to do it in less than 4 hours so I am a happy bunny. Hope to do less than 3 hours next year as I will have a years training under my belt!


Good time. Are you going to join the CC bunch next year?


----------



## middleagecyclist (1 Oct 2012)

DCLane said:


> Strava's not really relevant - it's a charity ride (i.e. slow-ish) and in the dark, rather than a speed dash imho.


Are you giving your KOM back then? 

I reckon you were just trying to lay a false trail so you could get off pronto and leave some of us napping. Never again DC. Next year i'll be at least 12kg lighter and will be using carbon wheels and an aero bar.


----------



## craven2354 (1 Oct 2012)

Tron man got his picture on bhf site already haha  

http://www.bhf.org.uk/default.aspx?page=15231

Think they lied about the arrival time though


----------



## SportMonkey (1 Oct 2012)

craven2354 said:


> Tron man got his picture on bhf site already haha
> 
> http://www.bhf.org.uk/default.aspx?page=15231
> 
> Think they lied about the arrival time though


 


BHF said:


> Our intrepid night riders set off at midnight from *Manchester’s Trafford Centre* and, at 3.30am, the first of the swathe of helmets, pedals and our t-shirts began wheeling over the finish line under the light of the *Blackpool illuminations*.


 
Would it be mean to correct them - I just assume it was pre-written bumpf.


----------



## middleagecyclist (1 Oct 2012)

SportMonkey said:


> Would it be mean to correct them - I just assume it was pre-written bumpf.


Correct them. Definitely.


----------



## craven2354 (1 Oct 2012)

I guessed it was pre written but didn't the first person get in at about 10 to?


----------



## SquareDaff (1 Oct 2012)

Did someone mention a possible Paris to Manchester Ride next year? Was it 4 days? Would be interested. Are there any details available?


----------



## SportMonkey (1 Oct 2012)

SquareDaff said:


> Did someone mention a possible Paris to Manchester Ride next year? Was it 4 days? Would be interested. Are there any details available?


 
You want to average 19 mph on that too


----------



## SquareDaff (1 Oct 2012)

SportMonkey said:


> You want to average 19 mph on that too


With an extra years training I'd expect 20mph at the very least


----------



## middleagecyclist (1 Oct 2012)

Back to a 15 mph average cycling to work on the heavy bike. Sad.


----------



## Ryan Alexander (1 Oct 2012)

I came in with the second fastest time with 2:40:00 so i was very impressed, was my first ride with you guys and a few lessons learnt on warmth  was frozen when i got home and soaked to the skin. Big thanks to you all for letting me tag along and also to SquareDaff for being my Carrera twin and my cycling buddy helping push me along the 52 miles. Was great meeting you all =]


----------



## SquareDaff (1 Oct 2012)

middleagecyclist said:


> Back to a 15 mph average cycling to work on the heavy bike. Sad.


Ditto - struggled with the heavy panniers on the back too. 15.4mph average - what a come down.


----------



## SquareDaff (1 Oct 2012)

Did anyone find out who the old guy was that was shadowing SportMonkey, Ryan Alexander and I all the way along the sea front? Must have been 60+ and was cycling like a man 20 years younger. Seriously impressive riding and I hope I'm that fit at his age!


----------



## AndyBaker (1 Oct 2012)

What a fantastic event! I was pleased with my time of 3h19 - not bad for an 18st bloke 

Great to see so many people taking part. The wind and rain were starting to pick up as we arrived at the finish, so we hid in McD's for 45mins or so before heading back home. The first 3 miles of the return journey we absolute hell, but got better as we headed away from the coast, we took the A583 straight out rather than going round Lytham again. 

I nearly called my wife for a rescue at Chorley, but talked myself out of it and carried on back to the Trafford Centre. My legs had divorced me by then though, so it was slow going.

About 2 hours into the return journey we did see 3 weary looking riders still on the outbound - I hope they made it.

Does anybody know what the total climb was over the official route? Endomondo says 3507ft ,but seems a lot to me.


----------



## craven2354 (1 Oct 2012)

http://app.strava.com/rides/23578528

Mine says 944ft of elevation

Thanks everybody who I rode with was a lot of fun on the way there not so sure about the way back  as this was my first official 100 miler/ event my legs now really ache  it was great meeting you all and hope to do more events with you all


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (1 Oct 2012)

middleagecyclist said:


> Good time. Are you going to join the CC bunch next year?


 
I hope so. I might be somewhere near fit by then.
I dug out my old Battaglin road bike tonight and have started the renovation of that, got to be a bit quicker than my hybrid.


----------



## middleagecyclist (1 Oct 2012)

gb155 said:


> Blackpool, at night, In Sept?...It will be BLOODY cold mate


Well Gaz. It was very pleasant getting into Blackpool on the night. 

Cycling home wasn't so nice or dry though!


----------



## SportMonkey (2 Oct 2012)

middleagecyclist said:


> Well Gaz. It was very pleasant getting into Blackpool on the night.
> 
> Cycling home wasn't so nice or dry though!


 
I did most of the way back without a water proof, just did it in my Craft thermal, Ronhills, Decathlon shorts and jersey.


----------



## Ryan Alexander (2 Oct 2012)

I may aswell of done it naked. Bib shorts. Jersey. Arm and leg warmers and that's it no base layers. I was asking for the flu


----------



## SquareDaff (2 Oct 2012)

AndyBaker said:


> Does anybody know what the total climb was over the official route? Endomondo says 3507ft ,but seems a lot to me.


My Garmin says 1148ft elevation gain.


----------



## AndyBaker (2 Oct 2012)

SquareDaff said:


> My Garmin says 1148ft elevation gain.


 
That sounds more like it. Google Earth loaded with the GPX file from the BHF site, says an elevation gain of 485m, so 1591 ft.


----------



## middleagecyclist (2 Oct 2012)

I really enjoyed the ride and glad I opted for the full out and back (despite the return weather). One of the aspects I liked most was night riding. I wouldn't mind doing a similar distance again at night. A round trip from Manchester to somewhere on the coast along nice, quiet roads beckons. Anyone fancy joining me?


----------



## SportMonkey (2 Oct 2012)

middleagecyclist said:


> I really enjoyed the ride and glad I opted for the full out and back (despite the return weather). One of the aspects I liked most was night riding. I wouldn't mind doing a similar distance again at night. A round trip from Manchester to somewhere on the coast along nice, quiet roads beckons. Anyone fancy joining me?


 
Yeah, a bit flatter though, so North Wales?


----------



## middleagecyclist (2 Oct 2012)

SportMonkey said:


> Yeah, a bit flatter though, so North Wales?


Flatter? Really? You having me on SportMonkey?

I was thinking of heading from Manchester to Southport via Haslingden and Blackburn and back to Manchester via Formby and Wigan. 100 odd miles, hills done first. Ridden as a group as we did coming back from Blackpool. No one left behind. A bit like a FNRttC. All have a big breakfast in Manchester on return. Here's the Google route.

Open to other suggestions though.


----------



## craven2354 (3 Oct 2012)

That route goes down the canal?


----------



## middleagecyclist (3 Oct 2012)

craven2354 said:


> That route goes down the canal?


Not any more!

Thanks for pointing this out Craven. It's now remedied. T'was just a quick routing for those unfamiliar with the places mentioned. There will be no night time tow path riding! I'll be plotting a proper route and some written directions if there's enough interest.

To that end i'll be starting a new thread about the ride later today.

Cheers

[Edit] Here's the new thread


----------



## middleagecyclist (4 Oct 2012)

Have any of you seen the Flickr page that is up with photos from the ride? None of us but this one caught my eye. Flared jeans and not even any bicycle clips. He must be mad!


----------



## SquareDaff (4 Oct 2012)

Blocked at work - will have a look at home tonight.


----------



## SportMonkey (4 Oct 2012)

middleagecyclist said:


> Flatter? Really? You having me on SportMonkey?
> 
> I was thinking of heading from Manchester to Southport via Haslingden and Blackburn and back to Manchester via Formby and Wigan. 100 odd miles, hills done first. Ridden as a group as we did coming back from Blackpool. No one left behind. A bit like a FNRttC. All have a big breakfast in Manchester on return. Here's the Google route.
> 
> Open to other suggestions though.


 
The route to North Wales from Manc is pancake flat, will create an idea for a route.


----------



## middleagecyclist (5 Oct 2012)

SportMonkey said:


> The route to North Wales from Manc is pancake flat, will create an idea for a route.


Look forward to your idea but what is wrong with a few hills?


----------



## middleagecyclist (5 Oct 2012)

Err, thanks SquareDaff. Uploading your ride to Strava you have just pushed me out of the top five . Although for our age group, DCLane, yourself and I are the top three. Go old timers I say! 

Well done though!


----------



## DCLane (5 Oct 2012)

middleagecyclist said:


> Go old timers I say!


 
Old Timer  I'm 42 

We're up there with the fastest times of all ages


----------



## middleagecyclist (5 Oct 2012)

DCLane said:


> Old Timer  I'm 42
> 
> We're up there with the fastest times of all ages


But I would think being middle aged makes your 1st place even sweeter?


----------



## SquareDaff (5 Oct 2012)

middleagecyclist said:


> Err, thanks SquareDaff. Uploading your ride to Strava you have just pushed me out of the top five . Although for our age group, DCLane, yourself and I are the top three. Go old timers I say!
> 
> Well done though!


 You're welcome . Haven't used Strava before- but an old cycling friend saw my picture on Facebook and told me to "get my rides put up on the site". Blame him if anyone. I'm innocent! 

I'm also only 43. I had a loooonnngggg paper round!


----------



## middleagecyclist (5 Oct 2012)

SquareDaff said:


> Haven't used Strava before...


Oh dear. You might have started something you cannot control...


----------



## middleagecyclist (27 Oct 2012)

The BHF video of the 2012 night ride is here. Tron Man has a starring role but none of us i'm afraid


----------



## SquareDaff (27 Oct 2012)

We were too fast for the camera!!


----------



## DCLane (27 Oct 2012)

None of us, but lots of people we passed


----------



## Cush (28 Jul 2013)

Just read the posts on this event. I would like to try it ( used to do two or three all night walks per year) but my average on my Dawes Nomad is only around 8-9 mph over that distance and I will be just past 70 by then. Can any one tell me what the slowest times were last year?


----------



## Gez73 (28 Jul 2013)

There were still riders heading out to Blackpool as I came back at about 6.30am I'd say. The year before I decided to get a lift home and there were still riders arriving well after 8. They were removing the outward signposts at about 9 towards Manchester as I cycled back last year. Not sure what the latest finishing times would have been but I'd reckon up to maybe 9am. That is plenty of time at your expected speed.


----------



## Cush (28 Jul 2013)

Thanks Gez73 Planning to do a daylight 70 from near Glasgow to Carlisle the day before my 70th if that is a success i.e I finish it and not get a train from Annan I will sign up for the Blackpool run.


----------

